# Official 2012 UHS MCAT Post-Exam Discussion Thread



## MedGrunt

Congratulations to all of you who are done with the UHS MCAT exam! 

Please use this thread for all post exam discussions.

Thank you!


----------



## fairy queen

answer key key key key key keyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.............:cool!:


----------



## Zaini33

Asalamu alikum! 
Hey all! How was the test? 
Oh my God , oh my God, waiting for your replies!


----------



## shahzaibdx

very difficult but i performed well


----------



## Zaini33

oh! mashAllah! how was the eng portion? I got so confused.

Sentences 
Her father is an SP?
Her father is a SP?

Bill Gates is one of the wealthiest persons in the world?
Bill gates is one the wealthiest person in the world?

She felt unreal to the voice announcing her about the accident?
She felt unreal as the voice announcing her about the accident?

Then they gave that efflux speed question, and i got it wrong 
I forgot the formula...


----------



## shahzaibdx

eng vocab with answer
vertex zenith
dissonance inconsistency
sidle sneak
plethora multitude
trifle minor
magnum
murky unclear


----------



## shahzaibdx

Zaini33 said:


> oh! mashAllah! how was the eng portion? I got so confused.
> 
> Sentences
> Her father is an SP?
> Her father is a SP?
> 
> Bill Gates one of the wealthiest persons in the world?
> Bill gates is one the wealthiest person in the world?


Her father is an SP? 
Bill Gates is one of the wealthiest persons in the world?


----------



## shahzaibdx

speak truth 
tell a lie 
am i right?


----------



## shahzaibdx

mesosome function 
ans; dna replication 
lipdis metabolism 
ans; smooth ER


----------



## Zaini33

facile
magnum

facile would have been "superfluity"
magnum- i guess magnanimity? :/


----------



## Zaini33

stroke's law F=6pinrv
Efflux speed of the fluid is 6.8m/s. What will be the height of the fluid?
male reproductive organ in plants? TOTALLY OUT OF SYLLABUS!
ABO blood group gene represented by symbol?
Adenine deaminase enzyme lacks in SCID or Hypocolestrolima?
Two amino acids combined together to form diamine. Glycine and alanine. How would they be named? Glycylalanine or alanineglycyl?
Diode junction graph?


----------



## Zaini33

Guys when will marking key be out? Today?


----------



## shahzaibdx

Zaini33 said:


> stroke's law F=6pinrv
> Efflux speed of the fluid is 6.8m/s. What will be the height of the fluid?
> male reproductive organ in plants? TOTALLY OUT OF SYLLABUS!
> ABO blood group gene represented by symbol?
> Adenine deaminase enzyme lacks in SCID or Hypocolestrolima?
> Two amino acids combined together to form diamine. Glycine and alanine. How would they be named? Glycylalanine or alanineglycyl?
> Diode junction graph?


its not 6.8 its 9.8 
ans: androcieum
ans 6 pi eta r v
abo blood group
ans : I
adensine deaminase
ans scid
ans: Glycylalanine


----------



## shahzaibdx

this is the graph


----------



## shahzaibdx

Zaini33 said:


> oh! mashAllah! how was the eng portion? I got so confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She felt unreal to the voice announcing her about the accident?
> She felt unreal as the voice announcing her about the accident?


She felt unreal as the voice announcing her about the accident?


----------



## Zaini33

I guess this...


----------



## shahzaibdx

Zaini33 said:


> View attachment 302
> I guess this...


this is of non ohmic conducter


----------



## red rose

the bacteria in intestine is??
symbiotic??


----------



## red rose

the order of boiling point is??? water>hf>ammonia>hydrogen chloride.???


----------



## red rose

shahzaibdx said:


> this is the graph


was that option D?? i think i marked it....


----------



## red rose

dehydrogenase converts succinate into???


----------



## red rose

antibodies are produced by? i marked b lymphocytes bcoz helper t lymphocytes are involved in their production.


----------



## shahzaibdx

fumarate


----------



## shahzaibdx

red rose said:


> antibodies are produced by? i marked b lymphocytes bcoz helper t lymphocytes are involved in their production.


b lymphocytes


----------



## red rose

#shocked#sad#confused i m shocked sad and confuse about todays test!!!


----------



## Hera Javed

I messed up sooooooo bad....
I spent my whole holiday studying for this test
studying FSc syllabus but in the end it was USELESS!!
i mean how would i know the name of male reproductive organ in flowers?
Chemistry was ok i guess, and physics was easy tooo
but BIO... it was Horrible.........i didnt know any bone questions...
by the way sleeping, breathing and all are controlled by wat part of the brain?


----------



## sikander

was not according to my aspectations ,by the ways what are your max and min aspectation about the result


----------



## red rose

Hera Javed said:


> I messed up sooooooo bad....
> I spent my whole holiday studying for this test
> studying FSc syllabus but in the end it was USELESS!!
> i mean how would i know the name of male reproductive organ in flowers?
> Chemistry was ok i guess, and physics was easy tooo
> but BIO... it was Horrible.........i didnt know any bone questions...
> by the way sleeping, breathing and all are controlled by wat part of the brain?


medulla


----------



## red rose

when is answer key going to upload?? m getting fed up///


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

WHAT WAS THE difficulty in 2day's test friends..:/...it was easy but i expect marks b/w 860-900/.....lets see


----------



## Zaini33

Guys! HERE IS IT! OH MY GOD!!! http://www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/key2012.php


----------



## Zaini33

This is the merit list of 2011!
First Selection Lists of 2443 Candidates for Admission to MBBS in Government Medical and Dental Colleges of Punjab Session 2011-12, as Announced by University of Health Sciences UHS, Lahore on November 15, 2011

tell me if the link is working. m havin some difficulty postin them :/


Total seats this time according to news paper 3306
Total candidtaes 36000
Only 6000 of them were boys.

*citation needed*


----------



## Sherry AfterMath

well watever i've been thru, just calculated my numbers from the answer key nd its telling me dat i'll drop bombs on 890....lol still happy


----------



## Sherry AfterMath

a lil help here plx, shud i get admission in any public college im offered or go for privates like CMH? cox no financial problem....juxt asking if privates r better cox i dnt know much cox im 4rm Britain... im confused cox i think public colleges r not up to date as private,any advice will b very helpful? :/


----------



## Fa7ima

When will UHS put the online result on their website ? Does anyone know ? in a week or when ? Please reply!
P.S I've checked from the answer key but just asking for confirmation. =]


----------



## saleem khan

*MCAT result 2012*

how much have u scored?


----------



## Grimes

Sherry AfterMath said:


> a lil help here plx, shud i get admission in any public college im offered or go for privates like CMH? cox no financial problem....juxt asking if privates r better cox i dnt know much cox im 4rm Britain... im confused cox i think public colleges r not up to date as private,any advice will b very helpful? :/


Totallyy depends on what your aggregate marks come out to be. If they're good enough for a college like King Edward, Allama Iqbal etc then you should definitely opt for those public colleges. However imho, if you're getting into some medium-end college in Multan then it's better to go to a top-tier private college like CMH.


----------



## shahzaibdx

i got 968 marks


----------



## h.a.

i got 963 and aggregates comes out 83.45 wil i get admission


----------



## h.a.

I want to say thanx to medstudentz forum thank you very much you helped me a lot this forum is always like a friend a teacher a supporter to me and all members especially of uhs mcat 2012 thread are my entry test gurus thank you guys


----------



## salmanzworld

Fa7ima said:


> When will UHS put the online result on their website ? Does anyone know ? in a week or when ? Please reply!
> P.S I've checked from the answer key but just asking for confirmation. =]


online result will come with in a week. u r not good at counting from key ? lol


----------



## pilzzz

hey.. i have an aggregate of 70%. In which medical college i can get admission???


----------



## Asad Dogar

I got 1046  Alhumdulilah


----------



## Chachu

Asad Dogar said:


> I got 1046  Alhumdulilah


Woah!


----------



## h.a.

Asad Dogar said:


> I got 1046  Alhumdulilah


mashahullah all the best


----------



## student3535

*Great Brother Asad Dogar*



Asad Dogar said:


> I got 1046  Alhumdulilah


Nice to know. You must have got one of the top three positions in MCAT.

I am Abdullah Khan, and I got third position in MCAT 2010 by scoring 1042/1100 ALHAMDULILLAH.


----------



## Nouman...

I got 1010 marks according to the key Alhamdullilah. I just hope they won't cut my marks for wrong/inappropriate filling. BTW paper was so easyy


----------



## Nouman...

What do you people think about K.E's merit? Will it be 89 or 88%?


----------



## Nouman...

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> WHAT WAS THE difficulty in 2day's test friends..:/...it was easy but i expect marks b/w 860-900/.....lets see


I must say there were some physics' questions which were not THAT easy. I just lost major marks in physics.


----------



## Fa7ima

salmanzworld said:


> online result will come with in a week. u r not good at counting from key ? lol


 no lol I calculated them twice. The marks are good but I just needed to confirm them - a general assurance, you know -.-"


----------



## Nouman...

What was the answer of that iron and magnet one? :/ MCAT's physics was more like calculations this time unlike last year.. nvm remaining portions were too easy so they will definitely outweigh the physics.


----------



## Fa7ima

Nouman... said:


> I got 1010 marks according to the key Alhamdullilah. I just hope they won't cut my marks for wrong/inappropriate filling. BTW paper was so easyy


wow masha'Allah congratulations


----------



## Fa7ima

Asad Dogar said:


> I got 1046  Alhumdulilah


Masha'Allah congratulations and all the best


----------



## red rose

mashaa ALLAH we have toppers also here in our forum,,,,,,, guys may ALLAH bless you all. our combine effort for entry test through this forum helped me the most and i m sure it will have helped you people also like H.A. said. by the way where is jamal and rizwan???


----------



## Asad Dogar

Nouman... said:


> What was the answer of that iron and magnet one? :/ MCAT's physics was more like calculations this time unlike last year.. nvm remaining portions were too easy so they will definitely outweigh the physics.


The answer was that the magnet will move towards the solenoid.


----------



## Sherry AfterMath

i miss calculated my numbers before...sorry guys its not 890 its 927.....whoop whoop im very happy now


----------



## pilzzz

guyzz help me out... in which medical college of lahore i stand a chance with 70% aggregate???


----------



## shahzaibdx

my aggregate is 87.315 any chance to kemu


----------



## roland

*uhs mcat 2012*

i got 86.74% in mcat.where could i get admission?


----------



## hades

shahzaibdx said:


> my aggregate is 87.315 any chance to kemu


last time ke merit closed at 88% so... you can still hope for it. may be in 2nd or 3rd list.


----------



## hades

roland said:


> i got 86.74% in mcat.where could i get admission?


in view of last year merit i think your aggregate is good enough for aimc


----------



## MaSTeRMInD

Can anyone please tell me what percentage do you need to get in to Foundation medical college..


----------



## salmanzworld

pilzzz said:


> hey.. i have an aggregate of 70%. In which medical college i can get admission???


ummm.. i think you should apply at rashid latif,continental,akhtar saeed


----------



## salmanzworld

Fa7ima said:


> no lol I calculated them twice. The marks are good but I just needed to confirm them - a general assurance, you know -.-"


yeah. i can understand .. dnt worry u willl get 2,3 more than u have calculated. not less


----------



## Haider Raja

I have aggregate of 90.08% , I'll get admission in KE, wouldn't I?


----------



## h.a.

any idea does anybody have about the fate of 83%


----------



## h.a.

Haider Raja said:


> I have aggregate of 90.08% , I'll get admission in KE, wouldn't I?


inshahullah u will


----------



## h.a.

Nouman... said:


> I got 1010 marks according to the key Alhamdullilah. I just hope they won't cut my marks for wrong/inappropriate filling. BTW paper was so easyy


mashahullah all the very best inshahullah uhs will not deduct any marks from your result as well as from mine inshahullah


----------



## erfan4u2

*entry test*

mashallah good marks in entry test plz guide my abt prep of test and nptes and past papers required in detail


----------



## veiledfantasy

A girl from my city got 1082 marks in MCAT(!!) so I think the top position for the test will probably be going to her.


----------



## Zaini33

Asalamu alikum!
loads of congratulations to* h.a, nouman, shahzaibdx, asad, sherry, haider, roland and ALL *those who got good marks! 
and those who didn't, well it's not the end of life. you people can try again.


----------



## Zaini33

red rose said:


> mashaa ALLAH we have toppers also here in our forum,,,,,,, guys may ALLAH bless you all. our combine effort for entry test through this forum helped me the most and i m sure it will have helped you people also like H.A. said. by the way where is jamal and rizwan???


yes, loads of thanks to the community here!
And i myself is wondering where are those people? What became of rizwan, myctoRule, jamal, fatimah hassan, Ammarah and others?
Rizwan must have got the whole english portion correct! 
I wish they be in the best of health and iman and be satisfied with their marks...



veiledfantasy said:


> A girl from my city got 1082 marks in MCAT(!!) so I think the top position for the test will probably be going to her.


O.M.G! that is just freakingly awesome! If this is true then i guess she scored the highest!
I'm happy for her and also a bit worried. This time people have scored such brilliant marks that I feel like the %age would go up! And I REALLY want to stay in lhr. Lets see what happens...


----------



## Nouman...

veiledfantasy said:


> A girl from my city got 1082 marks in MCAT(!!) so I think the top position for the test will probably be going to her.


Omg this is so NOT good. :/ It means merit is going to rise this year.


----------



## Nouman...

Zaini33 said:


> Asalamu alikum!
> loads of congratulations to* h.a, nouman, shahzaibdx, asad, sherry, haider, roland and ALL *those who got good marks!
> and those who didn't, well it's not the end of life. you people can try again.


How much did you score?


----------



## Nouman...

Well this forum provided me with last year's papers and those helped me a lot. As you guys know many questions this year were same as those of last year. So i want to thank each and every member of this community.May Allah shower His blessings on each of us


----------



## Zaini33

Salamu alikum!


Nouman... said:


> How much did you score?


I think i scored 85.6% aggregate. But i gotta wait for the result release to be sure... ^_^
Will I be able to get admission in AIMC or SIMS or Sheikh Zaid lahore (if it comes under public sector?)

Jazakumullahu khairan!


----------



## shahzaibdx

Zaini33 said:


> Salamu alikum!
> 
> I think i scored 85.6% aggregate. But i gotta wait for the result release to be sure... ^_^
> Will I be able to get admission in AIMC or SIMS or Sheikh Zaid lahore (if it comes under public sector?)
> 
> Jazakumullahu khairan!


you can get adm in sims


----------



## Sherry AfterMath

well i probably as a foreigner got my place in public colleges but my father and i am in the opinion to join CMH....what would u guys recommend? because i wont b staying in pakistan when im done here....  any advice will b much appreciated


----------



## sidnaq

i have an aggregate of 90% according to my calculations. if i get into KE by any chance do you think i should think of going?is it worth it? i mean its in lahore and i dont know what kind of hostels they have. i am the kind of person who likes to stay close to home thats isloo theres rmc here, how is that?


----------



## veiledfantasy

Zaini33 said:


> O.M.G! that is just freakingly awesome! If this is true then i guess she scored the highest!
> I'm happy for her and also a bit worried. This time people have scored such brilliant marks that I feel like the %age would go up! And I REALLY want to stay in lhr. Lets see what happens...


She did! The UHS spokesperson announced today. It was in the newspaper!



Nouman... said:


> Omg this is so NOT good. :/ It means merit is going to rise this year.


And yep! But I sure hope not!!


----------



## Sherry AfterMath

i need some serios help 
anybody who can help? :/


----------



## Nouman...

Zaini33 said:


> Salamu alikum!
> 
> I think i scored 85.6% aggregate. But i gotta wait for the result release to be sure... ^_^
> Will I be able to get admission in AIMC or SIMS or Sheikh Zaid lahore (if it comes under public sector?)
> 
> Jazakumullahu khairan!


I don't think Sheikh zayed comes under public sector. Well you can get a seat in SIMS i guess.


----------



## Nouman...

By the way i came to know there's another medical college in lahore from this year under public sector.
Medical education: Ameeruddin College to start classes in PGMI building – The Express Tribune
Anybody knows about this? is it true?


----------



## h.a.

when will uhs announce result? and guys plz donot horrify me about merit because i dont want to experience head trauma !!!!!!


----------



## Chachu

Zaini33 said:


> Salamu alikum!
> 
> I think i scored 85.6% aggregate. But i gotta wait for the result release to be sure... ^_^
> Will I be able to get admission in AIMC or SIMS or Sheikh Zaid lahore (if it comes under public sector?)
> 
> Jazakumullahu khairan!


Well Sheikh Zayed definitely comes under Public sector. That is, according to the official records of PMDC this year:
Pakistan Medical & Dental Council > About Us > Recognized Medical/Dental Colleges

and given your aggregate, high chances for you to get admitted there, hopefully


----------



## Nouman...

Ooo its sheikh zayed in rahim yr khan. Yea it comes under public sector. I confused it with some other college in lahore i guess.


----------



## Zaini33

Asalamu alikum wr wb!



shahzaibdx said:


> you can get adm in sims


hmmm...so no chances for AIMS? 
Actually some people worried me to death by saying that with "that" aggregate, there are slim chances to get even into FJMC?!! :/
According to last year's merit, SIMS did give admission to those havin equal marks as mine.

But that was last year. This year many people have scored high. I don't know what's gonna happen...





Nouman... said:


> I don't think Sheikh zayed comes under public sector. Well you can get a seat in SIMS i guess.


yes, SIMS would be just fine ^_^

and there is just so much of confusion regarding Sheikh Zaid Lahore. Some say it is now semi-govt whereas here is their advertisement for new batch admissions 
Wall Photos | Facebook
I don't know what's going on in here :/ 





Chachu said:


> Well Sheikh Zayed definitely comes under Public sector. That is, according to the official records of PMDC this year:
> Pakistan Medical & Dental Council > About Us > Recognized Medical/Dental Colleges
> 
> and given your aggregate, high chances for you to get admitted there, hopefully


hopefully yes! ^_^
But I want to go to SIMS  or AIMC :/
And last year's merit shows that AIMC won't become a possibility. I desperately pray that i atleast get into SIMS 

And about Sheikh Zaid Lahore, there is just so much confusion. That link up there is their new advertisement?!


----------



## Zaini33

Nouman... said:


> Ooo its sheikh zayed in rahim yr khan. Yea it comes under public sector. I confused it with some other college in lahore i guess.


No. We are talking about Sheikh Zaid Al Nahyan Medical College LAHORE. There was some news that it has come under public sector now but then its publishing its advertisement in newspapers for new MBBS batch?! What a mess...! 



Nouman... said:


> By the way i came to know there's another medical college in lahore from this year under public sector.
> Medical education: Ameeruddin College to start classes in PGMI building – The Express Tribune
> Anybody knows about this? is it true?


Woah! no idea! I want to know too. Also its standard compared to other medical colleges in lahore? This is because in "preference list" we have to choose wisely and if this one's good, then i'll opt for it too after mentioning the others 





h.a. said:


> when will uhs announce result? and guys plz donot horrify me about merit because i dont want to experience head trauma !!!!!!


lol! calm down. its gonna be all fine i.A!
Admins of FB page were saying that result announcement would be within 2 weeks. Me too anxiously waiting for the result. I couldn't even calculate my "confirmed" aggregate so you can very well imagine what we all would be going thru...


----------



## Zaini33

Sherry AfterMath said:


> i need some serious help
> anybody who can help? :/


I'll try to. What is it?


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

Thanx for ur concern and i am not sure abt my merit but i hope to get admission in any good medical college  :!:


----------



## Chachu

Zaini33 said:


> Wall Photos | Facebook
> I don't know what's going on in here :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I want to go to SIMS  or AIMC :/
> And last year's merit shows that AIMC won't become a possibility. I desperately pray that i atleast get into SIMS
> 
> And about Sheikh Zaid Lahore, there is just so much confusion. That link up there is their new advertisement?!


Just to clear the confusion:-
'Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al-Nahyan Medical College, Lahore' comes under public sector, according to PMDC (link posted before) on the 13th slot.
It does have a seperate admission process, apparently through NTS. The same goes for AMC btw, it comes under public sector, has its own admission process.
Regarding SIMS, according to last year's merit, you're in. For AIMC, better pray for the merit to fall down.


----------



## sania

please tell me central park s closing merit ,kindly any 1 .


----------



## rosequartz

Sherry AfterMath said:


> well i probably as a foreigner got my place in public colleges but my father and i am in the opinion to join CMH....what would u guys recommend? because i wont b staying in pakistan when im done here....  any advice will b much appreciated


Well, one of the senior members on this forum- *anas90* is the person you should be asking for a suggestion. He ranked the private medical colleges of Lahore and is offering good advice to many members on this thread. Here is the link: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/3998-ranking-private-medical-colleges-lahore.html. 


I'm a junior member (in 11th grade right now) and personally being an overseas Pakistani, I think CMH is a great college and a good choice. But then again, senior advice always better and beneficial.  

To know more about CMH, visit the official website: CMH-LAHORE MEDICAL COLLEGE


----------



## Nouman...

Can anybody tell me the difference between AIMC, SIMC n PMC? i mean in education n teaching faculty etc. I live in fsd. n in case i don't get in K.E(Allah forbid!) Should i change my city and prefer aimc or sims? I talked to a doctor in pmc n he said all colleges are same. It depends merely on students how they study. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## h.a.

studysole says that uhs official result is expxctd on 28 september


----------



## h.a.

did anybody know how much merit usually decreases in second list


----------



## Chachu

Nouman... said:


> Can anybody tell me the difference between AIMC, SIMC n PMC? i mean in education n teaching faculty etc. I live in fsd. n in case i don't get in K.E(Allah forbid!) Should i change my city and prefer aimc or sims? I talked to a doctor in pmc n he said all colleges are same. It depends merely on students how they study. Any help would be appreciated!


I agree with that doctor. As I said earlier, K.E and Agha Khan are brand names. After these institutions it doesn't matter where you do it from. The faculty, results, and environment is almost the same for each.


----------



## Zaini33

Asalamu alikum!
Guys I'm so dishearted! People on facebook are saying that it's hard for a person scoring 85% aggregate to get admission anywhere in Lahore! Not in SIMS and not even in FJMC???! #sad
What do you think?


----------



## Fa7ima

Zaini33 said:


> Asalamu alikum!
> Guys I'm so dishearted! People on facebook are saying that it's hard for a person scoring 85% aggregate to get admission anywhere in Lahore! Not in SIMS and not even in FJMC???! #sad
> What do you think?


What's your complete merit ? Last year FJMC had this merit at the last 84.5380


----------



## Fa7ima

Merit List of 2011


----------



## onom

when we are to get the admission forms and from where??????????????:roll:


----------



## Fa7ima

onom said:


> when we are to get the admission forms and from where??????????????:roll:


It will be published in newspaper in some weeks by UHS. =]


----------



## Fa7ima

onom said:


> when we are to get the admission forms and from where??????????????:roll:


Keep visiting the website of UHS as well! =]


----------



## Usman Ejaz

^Zaini IMO with 85% you'll easily get into FJMC on the basis of first merit list. If not then the second one.


----------



## Zaini33

Fa7ima said:


> What's your complete merit ? Last year FJMC had this merit at the last 84.5380


Salam!
I think it is 85.1 something % or it is 86.1 sth %. 
That is what i'm wondering too. Last year, student having my aggregate was admitted to SIMS. But this year, the number of students scoring high is more, so people are saying that the chances are slim.


----------



## Zaini33

Usman Ejaz said:


> ^Zaini IMO with 85% you'll easily get into FJMC on the basis of first merit list. If not then the second one.


But i want to go to SIMS or AIMC  (of course AIMC won't be a possibility). And what about that Ameerudin medical college lahore that Nouman was talking about. I can at least get admission in there?


----------



## Usman Ejaz

About the Ameerudin college The E-Tribune says:


> Officials at the Health Department?s Technical Wing believe AMC will be the fourth on the merit list this year after King Edward Medical University (KEMU), Allama Iqbal Medical College and Services Institute of Medical Sciences (SIMS).


But you should only consider the college as a last resort IMO. And yes, your chances are slim;considering last years's merit,for SIMS.


----------



## veiledfantasy

I'm uploading some of the merit lists from last year.

@Zaini33, FJMC isn't bad at all. You should have no misapprehensions about it. I have to echo what someone said in an earlier post that essentially all the public medical universities are the same and you get the same degree. What differentiates doctors is their post graduation. I have family members who studied from FJMC and are now working in South Africa and Ireland at good posts. It all depends on how you take your degree to a higher level. Best of luck!


----------



## Fa7ima

Zaini33 said:


> Salam!
> I think it is 85.1 something % or it is 86.1 sth %.
> That is what i'm wondering too. Last year, student having my aggregate was admitted to SIMS. But this year, the number of students scoring high is more, so people are saying that the chances are slim.


Don't worry just wait for the official result of UHS so your complete aggregate gets confirmed. =]
If your aggregate is 86%, you'll stay in Lahore. =]


----------



## red rose

anybody have any idea about the closing or lowest merit this year for BDS?? in lahore as well as multan....


----------



## Zaini33

Usman Ejaz said:


> But you should only consider the college as a last resort IMO. And yes, your chances are slim;considering last years's merit,for SIMS.


Last year's merit for SIMS includes the candidates with my aggregate! Last year, one got easily into sims having my equivalent aggregate. Its this year that m worried about. Merit is expected to rise by 0.3% according to some people.


----------



## Zaini33

red rose said:


> anybody have any idea about the closing or lowest merit this year for BDS?? in lahore as well as multan....


Not sure but if merit rises by 0.3% then the closing merit might be 81.8% and that also in _third_ merit list. :/


----------



## Usman Ejaz

Official result announced. 
..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..







Merit has definitely gone up. Last year some 12,000 students had scored above 60% compared to the 16,000 students that did so this year.


----------



## red rose

what is the scope of 82.2121 ???


----------



## Zaini33

red rose said:


> what is the scope of 82.2121 ???


inshAllah you'll make it =]


----------



## red rose

it is true that students have scored great marks in mcat, but it is also true that this year"s fsc result was not soo gud as a whole. so merit will go high but it will not jump up 2 or 3 % INSHA ALLAH....

share your opnions too.



Zaini33 said:


> inshAllah you'll make it =]


AMEEN.AMEEN


----------



## sidnaq

please tell me what is meant by serial number? is it merit number?


----------



## shahzaibdx

my number 968 with roll number 0546058
agregate 87.315


----------



## Usman Ejaz

sidnaq said:


> please tell me what is meant by serial number? is it merit number?


o
The girl who topped with 1082 has the serial number 1 so I guess it is merit munber.


----------



## sidnaq

hello? where is the merit list?:s

my serial/merit no. is 336

so whats the next step? how do we know which colleges are we in or have to go for? do we have to submit any application form or will they place us themselves according to merit?


----------



## Usman Ejaz

sidnaq said:


> my serial/merit no. is 336


Can you tell me your MCAT score?


----------



## Aysha

Chances of getting into RMC with 85.66%? Anyone?


----------



## rizwan94

*2011 MBBS UHS Merit List for Admission in Punjab Medical Colleges*

Aoa fellow members,

Firstly, congratulations to all who have secured excellent marks in MCAT and those who have made it. 

Secondly, this link includes merits of all students in 10 medical colleges of Punjab. It clearly shows you where you stand.

Here is the link:
2011 MBBS UHS Merit List For Admission in Punjab Medical Colleges 

In a hurry right now, more details latter on.

Best of Luck everybody


----------



## rizwan94

red rose said:


> anybody have any idea about the closing or lowest merit this year for BDS?? in lahore as well as multan....


I'll get you the information regarding BDS in Multan within 2-3 days, INSHALLAH.


----------



## Doctor 2012

I got 1037 marks in mcat! My aggregate is 92.9!!!!


----------



## sidnaq

Usman Ejaz said:


> Can you tell me your MCAT score?


1003


----------



## Chachu

Aysha said:


> Chances of getting into RMC with 85.66%? Anyone?


Stupid Question.


----------



## Sherry AfterMath

mine still 927  it shud have been 945 :'(


----------



## onom

when will we get the merit list i mean the aggregate one???????????????????


----------



## Aysha

Chachu said:


> Stupid Question.


Why did you even answer it?


----------



## Nouman...

Well my merit number is 392, is there any chance for me to get into K.E? 
P.S. my marks are 998 with aggregate 88.63 %.


----------



## Chachu

Aysha said:


> Why did you even answer it?


I didn't 
I felt the urge to 'comment', and so I did.


----------



## Ghani1992

i got 501


----------



## h.a.

guys i got 83.8.... and in mcat i get 975


----------



## Aysha

Chachu said:


> I didn't
> I felt the urge to 'comment', and so I did.


Hahah, next time I'll write "anyone except Mr.Chachu"  you know, people with "less urge" would be asked


----------



## h.a.

rizwan whats your aggregate budy and thanx a lot for english portion your help makes my career JAZAK ALLAH


----------



## Chachu

Aysha said:


> Hahah, next time I'll write "anyone except Mr.Chachu"  you know, people with "less urge" would be asked


That would be sweet of you 
The reason Aysha, I called this stupid was that you got an overwhelming aggregate for that college. I don't understand why people like to ask about their admissions when they already more than qualify on its merit...As if you have no knowledge of the repeated posts of last years merit, and those mentioning that passing aggregates don't fall or rise drastically no matter how genius the batch is...
Heartiest of congratulations for your admission in RMC  You'll probably nail it in the 2nd Merit list Inshallah. Now I would love people like you to make peace with their colleges and stop asking the obvious questions.


----------



## napster

Ghani1992 said:


> i got 501


hey ghani..good marks


----------



## Haider Raja

can you please tell me how much the merit for all colleges increases approx every year, 
i want to ask the approx expected merit of KE this year actually


----------



## roland

hey,thnx to every body for their wishes nd support.now that result is on wht r chances of 86.78%?


----------



## myctoRule

Chachu said:


> That would be sweet of you
> The reason Aysha, I called this stupid was that you got an overwhelming aggregate for that college. I don't understand why people like to ask about their admissions when they already more than qualify on its merit...As if you have no knowledge of the repeated posts of last years merit, and those mentioning that passing aggregates don't fall or rise drastically no matter how genius the batch is...
> Heartiest of congratulations for your admission in RMC  You'll probably nail it in the 2nd Merit list Inshallah. Now I would love people like you to make peace with their colleges and stop asking the obvious questions.


 Thats so true Mr. Chachu!!. btw whats your true identity?:?


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

Hey friendz...Alhumdulilah...i have qualified on open merit seats for UHS HALF congratulations to all of us...Rest ot the congrats????,.... aftr admission to a good medical college.... thank God...stay blessed


----------



## Haider Raja

Please can any one tell me about the merit for students of Azad Kashmir in Punjab Colleges and how many seats are there?
how many seats in KE and what was merit last year


----------



## abby

Haider Raja said:


> Please can any one tell me about the merit for students of Azad Kashmir in Punjab Colleges and how many seats are there?
> how many seats in KE and what was merit last year


are from ajk?? me too do u know how to apply on ajk reserved seats? wht is ur agregate?? i'll try to help u out?


----------



## Haider Raja

abby said:


> are from ajk?? me too do u know how to apply on ajk reserved seats? wht is ur agregate?? i'll try to help u out?


yeah, me from ajk,
and don't know how to apply,
please tell, agregate is 90.08%
and UHS is holding a test for KAShmir on 14th next month, any news on that if that will be considered for determining merit


----------



## abby

Haider Raja said:


> yeah, me from ajk,
> and don't know how to apply,
> please tell, agregate is 90.08%
> and UHS is holding a test for KAShmir on 14th next month, any news on that if that will be considered for determining merit


but u dont have to apply on ajk seats u already have a high merit you can get easily into kemu or aimc?? whts ur domicile?


----------



## Haider Raja

abby said:


> but u dont have to apply on ajk seats u already have a high merit you can get easily into kemu or aimc?? whts ur domicile?


my domicile is from azad kashmir so i can't apply on open merit i guess


----------



## abby

Haider Raja said:


> my domicile is from azad kashmir so i can't apply on open merit i guess


oh yeah you cant n did u apply for ajk entry test that'll be on 14th oct?


----------



## abby

Haider Raja said:


> my domicile is from azad kashmir so i can't apply on open merit i guess


your mcat wont count in ajk......only your entry test of ajk will count


----------



## Haider Raja

abby said:


> your mcat wont count in ajk......only your entry test of ajk will count


any idea about the merit for seats in punjab for kashmir..
KE and RMC???
that means my aggregate will be calculated on the basis of that test,
thank you for your concern


----------



## Usman Ejaz

Some 50-60 seats in punjab and I guess 20 in KPK. I was going to give the test on 14th October but I'll get admission on open merit as I have the punjab domicile.
Would have given you exact figures but the nomination board's site is not working.


----------



## abby

26 seats of ajk in punjab medical colleges......btw do u know of other people who have marks like u n living in ajk? or a bit less


----------



## abby

there are 2 seats in rmc but none in KE


----------



## Usman Ejaz

Well 32 seats are permanant, and after adding earthquake effecties and some extra ones the total becomes 62.
http://nb.decajk.pk/medicalcolleges.htm Try this later.
And K.E has no permanant one but there is '1 extra' seat. 3 permanent ones in RMC but total are 7.


----------



## veiledfantasy

Haider Raja said:


> any idea about the merit for seats in punjab for kashmir..
> KE and RMC???
> that means my aggregate will be calculated on the basis of that test,
> thank you for your concern


UHS has updated their website. Read this document.


----------



## abby

Usman Ejaz said:


> Well 32 seats are permanant, and after adding earthquake effecties and some extra ones the total becomes 62.
> http://nb.decajk.pk/medicalcolleges.htm Try this later.


it is mentioned on uhs site tht there are only 26 seats for ajk


----------



## Haider Raja

Usman Ejaz said:


> Some 50-60 seats in punjab and I guess 20 in KPK.
> I was going to give the test on 14th October but I'll get admission on open merit as I have the punjab domicile.
> Would have given you exact figures but the nomination board's site is not working.


tellb th site
and any idea that merit would be lower or higher than open merit?


----------



## Haider Raja

abby said:


> 26 seats of ajk in punjab medical colleges......btw do u know of other people who have marks like u n living in ajk? or a bit less


a girl has an aggregate of about 91. something % not anyone else


----------



## abby

Haider Raja said:


> tellb th site
> and any idea that merit would be lower or higher than open merit?


no idea but you'll get admsn in ajk for sure you did well in mcat you can do the same in ajk entry test right


----------



## Usman Ejaz

Abby you are right the uhs site says so but the nominaion board which has the authority over these seats mentions this.
I guess this was applicable to the year 2011.


----------



## abby

Usman Ejaz said:


> Abby you are right the uhs site says so but the nominaion board which has the authority over these seats mentions this.
> I guess this was applicable to the year 2011.


are you from ajk too?


----------



## abby

Usman Ejaz said:


> Abby you are right the uhs site says so but the nominaion board which has the authority over these seats mentions this.
> I guess this was applicable to the year 2011.


do u have any idea how to apply in kpk medical colleges on ajk seats?


----------



## Usman Ejaz

I guess. Refugee 1947 but settled in punjab.
Have you given the ETEA test? This year state entry test ka "chakar hay" so I am not really sure.


----------



## abby

Usman Ejaz said:


> Abby you are right the uhs site says so but the nominaion board which has the authority over these seats mentions this.
> I guess this was applicable to the year 2011.


are you from ajk?? btw do you know how to apply in kpk medical colleges on ajk seats?


----------



## abby

Usman Ejaz said:


> I guess. Refugee 1947 but settled in punjab.
> Have you given the ETEA test? This year state entry test ka "chakar hay" so I am not really sure.


no i didnt give that cant i apply on mcat basis?


----------



## abby

Usman Ejaz said:


> I guess. Refugee 1947 but settled in punjab.
> Have you given the ETEA test? This year state entry test ka "chakar hay" so I am not really sure.


do think i stand any chance with 81.34%??


----------



## abby

*you


----------



## Usman Ejaz

Well earlier you had to write the ETEA test to apply on those seats. Not sure about this year. 
If the nomination boards site starts working again you can check last year's merit details and stuff and decide for yourself.
I dont remember exactly but last year a student with 81% got a seat,not sure where and how.


----------



## mary

*Worried*

Hey guys...after confirming my result today...my aggregate turns out to be 85.29%...what do you reckon are the chances of me getting into AIMC/SIMS/FJMC...or for that matter of staying in Lahore even...would really appreciate any replies...thanks...


----------



## Haider Raja

abby said:


> no idea but you'll get admsn in ajk for sure you did well in mcat you can do the same in ajk entry test right


but i want to get admission punjab...


----------



## Haider Raja

abby said:


> no i didnt give that cant i apply on mcat basis?


i think to get seat through kashmir, you have to give the Kashmir test and then on that basis your merit will be made, 
And if you come on merit, they'll send you to Khyber pakhtunkhwa medical colleges, no need of EETA i think


----------



## pilzzz

i have an aggregate of 71.26. will be able to get in fmh, lmdc, cpmc, rashid lateef orakhtar saeed? plz tell me if i can get into any one of them or any other medical college in lahore!


----------



## Haider Raja

Usman Ejaz said:


> Well 32 seats are permanant, and after adding earthquake effecties and some extra ones the total becomes 62.
> http://nb.decajk.pk/medicalcolleges.htm Try this later.
> And K.E has no permanant one but there is '1 extra' seat. 3 permanent ones in RMC but total are 7.


this year seats will remain same or according to uhs site 26 seats wil be there?
and any idea when this nomination board site will start working


----------



## Aysha

What are we supposed to do next if our aggregate is 80%+ in UHS?


----------



## Haider Raja

Aysha said:


> What are we supposed to do next if our aggregate is 80%+ in UHS?


When the forms become available, go and fill them, submit them and wait for the merit lists to be displayed
http://www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/RulesMBBS-BDS2012.pdf
by the way,you really ask silly questions..


----------



## rizwan94

h.a. said:


> rizwan whats your aggregate budy and thanx a lot for english portion your help makes my career JAZAK ALLAH


Honestly, I prepared for MCAAT knowing it was a long-shot and the odds were against me (domicile certificate issuance, NIC expiry 3 days before MCAT cuz I turned 18 on 20/09, low fsc score, and many more) in giving the MCAT and coming on open merit. As expected, I couldn't do it, but suprisingly, I came real close. Aggregate=81.54% (974 marks).

Still, I'm lucky to have parents who were already willing and ready to pay for my medical education. So, now I'll either join a private medical college or head abroad.

Congrats to you too, and happy the English material helped out.


----------



## Aysha

Haider Raja said:


> When the forms become available, go and fill them, submit them and wait for the merit lists to be displayed
> http://www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/RulesMBBS-BDS2012.pdf
> by the way,you really ask silly questions..


You call them silly beacuse you KNOW THE PROCEDURE, thats why everything seems OBVIOUS to you. If someone asks, its cos THEY DON'T KNOW.
Thanks for the answer anyway.


----------



## h.a.

rizwan94 said:


> Honestly, I prepared for MCAAT knowing it was a long-shot and the odds were against me (domicile certificate issuance, NIC expiry 3 days before MCAT cuz I turned 18 on 20/09, low fsc score, and many more) in giving the MCAT and coming on open merit. As expected, I couldn't do it, but suprisingly, I came real close. Aggregate=81.54% (974 marks).
> 
> Still, I'm lucky to have parents who were already willing and ready to pay for my medical education. So, now I'll either join a private medical college or head abroad.
> 
> Congrats to you too, and happy the English material helped out.


 All the very best to you may Allah showers His mercy on you and your parents and 974 is a very good score despite the odds from which you suffers


----------



## Usman Ejaz

^Aysha I too am going to agree with Haidar here. They do sound somewhat silly. ^_^
But folks here are really nice and help out others.


----------



## red rose

i get the information from a site that merit will close at 83.65 for mbbs and 83.39 for bds....... is it true???
anybody please confirm?? it should be a rumour.....:?:?
my aggregate is 82.21 , i should get admission in bds....
ye zulm hai.. 83 plus last aggregate,,,


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

SERIAL no. is merit position?????plz tell me friends


----------



## veiledfantasy

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> SERIAL no. is merit position?????plz tell me friends


Yep.

But it only indicates your position for the MCAT, not your overall merit.


----------



## Ayesha rehman

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> SERIAL no. is merit position?????plz tell me friends


no i do not think so because there are students with same marks but different serial numbers


----------



## veiledfantasy

Ayesha rehman said:


> no i do not think so because there are students with same marks but different serial numbers


You're wrong there, I'm afraid. The serial number _does _indicate your position for the MCAT. If you want to verify that, just type in the roll numbers for the people who got the first, second and third positions. Their serial numbers are 1,2 and 3 respectively.


----------



## abby

red rose said:


> i get the information from a site that merit will close at 83.65 for mbbs and 83.39 for bds....... is it true???
> anybody please confirm?? it should be a rumour.....:?:?
> my aggregate is 82.21 , i should get admission in bds....
> ye zulm hai.. 83 plus last aggregate,,,


sugar dont worry you'll get in


----------



## h.a.

red rose said:


> i get the information from a site that merit will close at 83.65 for mbbs and 83.39 for bds....... is it true???
> anybody please confirm?? it should be a rumour.....:?:?
> my aggregate is 82.21 , i should get admission in bds....
> ye zulm hai.. 83 plus last aggregate,,,


every year we are supposed to listen such rumors trust me in shah allah you will get admition


----------



## jamal

Asalam o aliakum friends. I know i came late#sadhere but daily i keep reading the thread.I got 904 alhamdulilah and aggregate 83%. Man can do his best but he only get only what is wriiten in his destiny but hardworking should always be there.


----------



## h.a.

in year 2010 the students who score above or equal to 75% aggregate can apply and merit comes for MBBS was set at 81.7727 and for BDS at 81.6273 percent you can check it on UHS merit list for medical admissions 2010-11 in year 2011 students who score above 78% or above can apply and merit comes 82.2 for mbbs and 81.7 for BDS in year 2012 they ask for students with aggregate equals to 80% or above can apply ............................................................................... you can clearly evaluate what will happen red rose


----------



## h.a.

jamal said:


> Asalam o aliakum friends. I know i came late#sadhere but daily i keep reading the thread.I got 904 alhamdulilah and aggregate 83%. Man can do his best but he only get only what is wriiten in his destiny but hardworking should always be there.


thank god you are back jamal. 83 is a good percentage you are in those 3000 lucky ones out of 36000 students who will in shah allah get admition


----------



## jamal

h.a. said:


> thank god you are back jamal. 83 is a good percentage you are in those 3000 lucky ones out of 36000 students who will in shah allah get admition


INSHALLAH. thank you so very much #happy for encouragement . What's your aggregate?


----------



## h.a.

it is 83.88% and i am happy on this


----------



## jamal

FMDC (*Fedrel* medical n dental college)

Introduced last year for first time i.e. 2011

Affiliated with PIMX isb,,,,

*Seats* allocation
• Merit 06
• Punjab 40
• Sindh R 09
• Sindh U 06
• KPK 09
• Balochistan 05
• Gilgit Baltistan 02
• FATA 02
• AJK 02
• Islamabad Capital Territory 10
• Federal Government Employees 09

*Form* for test available at..:: NTS ::..

Lst date to apply 2nd oct,2012
Test date 21st October,2012

*TEST* pattern
Total marks are 100 in test
there are four sections in test 
Phy 30 questions
Chem 30 questions
Bio 30 questions
English 10 questions,,,

TIME for test=90-100 mints

NO NEGATIVE marking,,,,

test wil b most probably based on punjab txt books

*WEIGHTAGE* to the credentials
Matric/equivalent 10%
HSSC/lntermediate(Pre- medical)/equivalent- 40%
Entry Test 50%


----------



## jamal

h.a. said:


> it is 83.88% and i am happy on this


 Inshallah You will get admition in a good college#yes. May you succeed much more in future.ameen


----------



## salmanzworld

join 
All Medical Batch 2012 | Facebook


----------



## Nouman...

veiledfantasy said:


> You're wrong there, I'm afraid. The serial number _does _indicate your position for the MCAT. If you want to verify that, just type in the roll numbers for the people who got the first, second and third positions. Their serial numbers are 1,2 and 3 respectively.


I agree with Ayesha Rahman. There are many people with same marks and different serial numbers. I got 998 with sr. no.392 n my friend got 1004 with sr, no. 317. You can imagine now. It's NOT your merit position AT ALL! :|


----------



## Nouman...

red rose said:


> i get the information from a site that merit will close at 83.65 for mbbs and 83.39 for bds....... is it true???
> anybody please confirm?? it should be a rumour.....:?:?
> my aggregate is 82.21 , i should get admission in bds....
> ye zulm hai.. 83 plus last aggregate,,,


Can you tell the name of that site that already predicted the merit?


----------



## jamal

Comprehensive Merit List of All Medical colleges for M.B.B.S#yes


----------



## h.a.

sr no shows our position on mcat score card veildfantasy is rite. there are many students in 1 mark


----------



## sidnaq

Nouman... said:


> I agree with Ayesha Rahman. There are many people with same marks and different serial numbers. I got 998 with sr. no.392 n my friend got 1004 with sr, no. 317. You can imagine now. It's NOT your merit position AT ALL! :|


hmm thats confusing cuz i got 1003 n my serial no. is 336. i thought that it was the merit in test alone but maybe not...


----------



## Chachu

Please don't pay heed to rumours. Neither should you jump to any conclusions. Remember, any information out there is unofficial. Fill out all the procedures you need to, for the universities you want to go. Then sit tight and wait for the merit list to be declared, you'll have all your questions answered Inshallah.


----------



## veiledfantasy

sidnaq said:


> hmm thats confusing cuz i got 1003 n my serial no. is 336. i thought that it was the merit in test alone but maybe not...


It_ is_ your merit in the test alone. People did fairly well in the MCAT this time around. Loads of people got 1000+ marks. 



> I agree with Ayesha Rahman. There are many people with same marks and different serial numbers. I got 998 with sr. no.392 n my friend got 1004 with sr, no. 317. You can imagine now. It's NOT your merit position AT ALL! :|


In a competitive test such as this, a difference of even a single mark is a BIG difference. Your friend got a couple of marks more than you and has a better merit position. It makes perfect sense.


Just to clear things up. The lower your serial number, the better is your merit position.


----------



## Nouman...

veiledfantasy said:


> It_ is_ your merit in the test alone. People did fairly well in the MCAT this time around. Loads of people got 1000+ marks.
> 
> 
> 
> In a competitive test such as this, a difference of even a single mark is a BIG difference. Your friend got a couple of marks more than you and has a better merit position. It makes perfect sense.
> 
> 
> Just to clear things up. The lower your serial number, the better is your merit position.


I know this! What i am saying is Serial number is not your position in mcat. I am not the 392nd student as many students got the same marks as me and smaller serial numbers. I think uhs aligned students with same marks alphabetically. Anyhow, Nothing can be said without doubt until final lists are displayed.


----------



## Nouman...

I just hope K.E's merit doesn't go beyond 88.5! InshAllah!


----------



## veiledfantasy

Nouman... said:


> I know this! What i am saying is Serial number is not your position in mcat. I am not the 392nd student as many students got the same marks as me and smaller serial numbers. I think uhs aligned students with same marks alphabetically. Anyhow, Nothing can be said without doubt until final lists are displayed.


A repeater told me that for students who get the exact same marks, UHS judges them according to their aptitude tests to differentiate them. But then, you're right, one can't say anything for sure until the final merit lists are uploaded. Unfortunately, we'll have to wait for a month for them to come out. =/


----------



## Nouman...

^But uhs clearly said that aptitude test is not going to hold ANY importance in our selection, How can they include this then? :|


----------



## onom

ok every one be cool
future ke tension mai dont waste your present
enjoy holidays


----------



## veiledfantasy

Nouman... said:


> ^But uhs clearly said that aptitude test is not going to hold ANY importance in our selection, How can they include this then? :|


I know! That's what bothered me too! Hopefully the repeater I talked to was only mistaken.


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

THESE are just rumours....merit for MBBS including BDS will not be more than 83%....it is a secure merit ....so dont worry UHS has included 1 new medical college this year...Ameer ud din medical college lahore with a total of 100 seats in it...you can check it out on UHS website....Everything will be best..INSHALLAH


----------



## Nouman...

veiledfantasy said:


> I know! That's what bothered me too! Hopefully the repeater I talked to was only mistaken.


Hmph! i think we should leave this serial number thing now  Btw what do you think what would be the last meirt of KE this year?


----------



## Nouman...

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> THESE are just rumours....merit for MBBS including BDS will not be more than 83%....it is a secure merit ....so dont worry UHS has included 1 new medical college this year...Ameer ud din medical college lahore with a total of 100 seats in it...you can check it out on UHS website....Everything will be best..INSHALLAH


Hey Ammarah!  what's ur agg?


----------



## veiledfantasy

Nouman... said:


> Hmph! i think we should leave this serial number thing now  Btw what do you think what would be the last meirt of KE this year?


I can't really say anything. If it rises, it might go up to 90% but who knows. Someone was saying 91% somewhere too. But again, it's all guesswork. I think we should stop discussing the possible merits and what-not. I'd much rather enjoy this free time in peace.


----------



## sidnaq

^ yes that might have happened. the person who got 1004 marks with 316 serial no. mustnt have been alone. 20 other people could have got the same marks (1004). that made 20 merit positions skip, putting me on 336 number with 1003 marks. thats just my theory based on what used to happen back in junior classes, if their were two people with 2nd position, 3rd position simply was skipped putting the next person on 4th place. but yeah forget it, we are free, lets just relax we have had enough on our minds since like ever! goodluck to all.


----------



## h.a.

veiledfantasy said:


> A repeater told me that for students who get the exact same marks, UHS judges them according to their aptitude tests to differentiate them. But then, you're right, one can't say anything for sure until the final merit lists are uploaded. Unfortunately, we'll have to wait for a month for them to come out. =/


i clearly read uhs prospectous 2011 here it is www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/Full_Prospectus_final.pdf it says two persons with same aggregate the person who have more age will get advantage and if tie continux they will compare matric marks


----------



## h.a.

onom said:


> ok every one be cool
> future ke tension mai dont waste your present
> enjoy holidays


yup 100% agrees with you what everybody is planning for these two months


----------



## Chachu

For all those asking for ending % for govt. colleges.
I have a hunch about this. UHS is taking Hifz-e-Quran tests for the extra 20 marks reserved for Huffaz. Now the eligibility criteria they have set-up is 79%. They say only the Huffaz having more than 79% can take that test. Now keep in mind that adding 20 marks to your MCAT increases your aggregate by 0.91%. 
Now that means, a student having a minimum 79.91% has a chance in the end. (So the overall result actually dropped) 

Again, none of this is official. It's just my guess work. Cheers


----------



## Nouman...

Hmm.. Thanks. So I think it's really of no use discussing merit at this time as every body is completely unaware of fsc n matric marks. But we can pray to ALLAH that it doesn't rise so much


----------



## Aysha

Chachu said:


> For all those asking for ending % for govt. colleges.
> I have a hunch about this. UHS is taking Hifz-e-Quran tests for the extra 20 marks reserved for Huffaz. Now the eligibility criteria they have set-up is 79%. They say only the Huffaz having more than 79% can take that test. Now keep in mind that adding 20 marks to your MCAT increases your aggregate by 0.91%.
> Now that means, a student having a minimum 79.91% has a chance in the end. (So the overall result actually dropped)
> 
> Again, none of this is official. It's just my guess work. Cheers



20 marks are being added to their FSc score.


----------



## Chachu

Aysha said:


> 20 marks are being added to their FSc score.


Well in that case, you got an even smaller % increment. More drop in merit.


----------



## napster

thats rediculous thing u guys are talking about..last year uhs the same merit announced for hafiz e quran students was 77% to apply in all colleges...and for others it was 79.5%..but now this time they are saying that those who have an overall aggregate of 80% only apply and others cant..so it proves that merit this time would rise atleast 0.8 to 1.5%...best of luck..


----------



## jamal




----------



## h.a.

i dont know why pessimists are more in world. what people are thinking that a total change of scenario will occurx this time merit will shoot to some 84 etc etc when fsc was 70 percent than students also score 1000+ what was merit than????????????? 100 seats are adding every year and guys trust me the merit will not increase above 0.3 to 0.5 percent and enjoy your holidays because i think after these holidays we have to study continously 5 years than FRCPS and so on IN SHAH ALLAH #roll#happy


----------



## jamal

h.a. said:


> i dont know why pessimists are more in world. what people are thinking that a total change of scenario will occurx this time merit will shoot to some 84 etc etc when fsc was 70 percent than students also score 1000+ what was merit than????????????? 100 seats are adding every year and guys trust me the merit will not increase above 0.3 to 0.5 percent and enjoy your holidays because i think after these holidays we have to study continously 5 years than FRCPS and so on IN SHAH ALLAH #roll#happy


Yup you will be right #yes Inshallah.


----------



## jamal

I would say one thing.


----------



## Nouman...

Just pray to Allah. He knows better what would happen.


----------



## Nouman...

I like your avatar so much Jamal  Can i steal it?


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

now we should be optimistic....please i request u guyz,,,,avoid spreading rumours,,,,Inshallah ALLah will help us...Merit even above 82.% is safe...For BDS...so dont worry.....OHKK


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

NOMAN UR avatar is good... dont change it man.,,,,,


----------



## rizwan94

red rose said:


> i get the information from a site that merit will close at 83.65 for mbbs and 83.39 for bds....... is it true???
> anybody please confirm?? it should be a rumour.....:?:?
> my aggregate is 82.21 , i should get admission in bds....
> ye zulm hai.. 83 plus last aggregate,,,


Great News!

Following links are the last year's BDS 1st open merit lists of the two prestigious dentistry instituitions of Pakistan. Based on these lists, you've made it into BDS on open merit in both of these institutions. So, stop freaking out and being tense. Well done! You've made your career and Thank Allah for it.  Enjoy this golden chance of being free from studies, you probably won't get another for the next 4-5years. Here are the open merit lists:

1. De'montmorency College of Dentistry, Lahore: http://www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/1stdmc2011.pdf 

2. Nishtar Institute of Dentistry, Multan: http://www.sindhstudy.com/new-image...for Nishter Institute of Dentistry Multan.php (Actually found it on this link: http://punjabstudy.com/edu-news/uhs-1st-open-merit-list-nishter-institute-dentistry-multan and clicked For more info see this file)

Also, about the rumours about increased merits, unless the information doesn't come from authentic sources as newspapers and the UHS website, don't believe them.


----------



## rizwan94

jamal said:


> Asalam o aliakum friends. I know i came late#sadhere but daily i keep reading the thread.I got 904 alhamdulilah and aggregate 83%. Man can do his best but he only get only what is wriiten in his destiny but hardworking should always be there.


Hey @Jamal, good to see you're back. 
Congrats for making it on open merit pal. You'll make it to a good college, Inshallah. 
Wish you and all other successful members all the best and loads of success in the future.


----------



## rizwan94

Nouman... said:


> I just hope K.E's merit doesn't go beyond 88.5! InshAllah!


Based on the UHS Prospectus 2011 and your aggregate, you're at an advantage on making it to K.E. In addition, in K.E.'s last year's first open merit list, last person to get in had an aggregate of 88.23%: http://punjabstudy.com/Merit List/uhs-2011/Kemu-MBBS-admission-2011.html. So, personally, you've definitely made it to K.E, maybe not in the first list, but definitely the second or third list.


----------



## Nouman...

Yea I will pray to Allah and not heed to useless rumors. Thanks #laugh


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

eXACTLY....rumours are not allowed now... stay happy....we have done very well in OUR EXAM,,,,


----------



## h.a.

exactly guys


----------



## h.a.

when we will recieve our result cards????


----------



## red rose

thanx all, ammarah and rizwan, h.a. and jamal,,, may ALLAH bless you all and also me.
i m much satisfied now,,, i am grateful to ALLAH, HE bless me with this.


----------



## Usman Ejaz

^ We wont. Uhs prospectus stated that it wont mail the result cards. but you can print it.


----------



## Nouman...

Yea they said that they would not post our result cards this time due to inefficiency of paki post.


----------



## Nouman...

Usman Ejaz said:


> ^ We wont. Uhs prospectus stated that it wont mail the result cards. but you can print it.


where can i get the uhs prospectus from? Is it there on its website?


----------



## Usman Ejaz

We did get the "prospectus type thingy" in the entrance test kit. Though the one on their webite is more ellaborate.
http://www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/Full_Prospectus_final.pdf


----------



## Nouman...

^That helped a alot. Thanks


----------



## jamal

rizwan94 said:


> Hey @Jamal, good to see you're back.
> Congrats for making it on open merit pal. You'll make it to a good college, Inshallah.
> Wish you and all other successful members all the best and loads of success in the future.


 Mashallah May Allah bless you.You have been a nice person on medstudentz ever and will also be in future INSHALLAH.


----------



## rizwan94

jamal said:


> Mashallah May Allah bless you.You have been a nice person on medstudentz ever and will also be in future INSHALLAH.


Well, thank you for the kind wishes. I would say the same about you, infact I was going to today. You too are no different. Your posts have helped alot of people too, including me. You're also a great helper and will continue to be too, INSHALLAH. May Allah bless you even more, Amin.


----------



## jamal

rizwan94 said:


> Well, thank you for the kind wishes. I would say the same about you, infact I was going to today. You too are no different. Your posts have helped alot of people too, including me. You're also a great helper and will continue to be too, INSHALLAH. May Allah bless you even more, Amin.


Ameen


----------



## jamal

#wink


----------



## rabi

h.a. said:


> i dont know why pessimists are more in world. what people are thinking that a total change of scenario will occurx this time merit will shoot to some 84 etc etc when fsc was 70 percent than students also score 1000+ what was merit than????????????? 100 seats are adding every year and guys trust me the merit will not increase above 0.3 to 0.5 percent and enjoy your holidays because i think after these holidays we have to study continously 5 years than FRCPS and so on IN SHAH ALLAH #roll#happy


we cant trust you cuz this year above 3000 students scored 9oo+ marks in entry test ,and if u check last years combined merit list you will find more than 2500 students have 930+ marks in FSc, along with that almost every student has above 900/1050 marks in matric. considering it to be the lowest if u calculate the aggregate, it comes out to be 83.3% so definately this year merit will increase atleast by 1.5%. I myself have aggregate 83% and wish whatever u said comes out to be true but i cant ignore these facts.


----------



## h.a.

my dear friend calculations and stats makes me idiot  i dont know what people done in matric fsc because i dont do well in that #yesi just know one thing in statistics: 2010 people with 75% pcnts invited for apps and merit is 81.7 and ...................................................in 2011 people with 78% pcnts invited for apps and merit is 81.9(my friend confirmed it ,who scores 82.3 and is in sialkot.this was for DG khan first list ) and for year 2012 fingers crossed  all the very best to you#happy


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

;(.....I AM TENSED...I AM GONNA CRY...83.2%not enough


----------



## rizwan94

Firstly, I certainly don't hope the merit increases, INSHALLAH. The UHS authorities already stated the MBBS merit as 82.5% before MCAT 2012, they can't go back on it midway. They should either have announced merit increase on their website and newspapers before this year's exam or should implement it from next year. 

Secondly, UHS should accept the fact that MCAT result will incline and not decline in the coming years, because papers are out and the pattern has been understood by all academies and students and all others concerned, so increasing merit isn't the solution. A better solution would be to increase open merit seats, which they will never unanimously agree on.

Statistically, Pakistan is the 4*th hardest working nation in the world and also the 4th in Education world-wide with minimal resources of all sorts.* This clearly shows that Pakistan's youth (70% of the population) has the potential, the will and the skills to gain higher education become professionals. The future of Pakistan rests in the hands of us students (children of the common man, the middle class worker). Give us the opportunities to excel instead of adding additional obstacles in our path, and making higher education a luxury for the rich only. We will be the ones to help Pakistan excel further and compete with the global market. 

For crying out loud, look at our neigbor India; the govt has decided to end entry test by next year and all premedical students with 50% marks in high school can attend any medical college of India and even study medicine abroad with this percentage. To compete, Pakistan has to act fast, otherwise, we will be left behind (God forbid). 

Bottom-line, increasing the merit is not a good solution. If it has to be done, well this is not the year. Conseqences of this action will be too adverse.


----------



## veiledfantasy

rizwan94 said:


> Firstly, I certainly don't hope the merit increases, INSHALLAH. The UHS authorities already stated the MBBS merit as 82.5% before MCAT 2012, they can't go back on it midway. They should either have announced merit increase on their website and newspapers before this year's exam or should implement it from next year.
> 
> Secondly, UHS should accept the fact that MCAT result will incline and not decline in the coming years, because papers are out and the pattern has been understood by all academies and students and all others concerned, so increasing merit isn't the solution. A better solution would be to increase open merit seats, which they will never unanimously agree on.
> 
> Statistically, Pakistan is the 4*th hardest working nation in the world and also the 4th in Education world-wide with minimal resources of all sorts.* This clearly shows that Pakistan's youth (70% of the population) has the potential, the will and the skills to gain higher education become professionals. The future of Pakistan rests in the hands of us students (children of the common man, the middle class worker). Give us the opportunities to excel instead of adding additional obstacles in our path, and making higher education a luxury for the rich only. We will be the ones to help Pakistan excel further and compete with the global market.
> 
> For crying out loud, look at our neigbor India; the govt has decided to end entry test by next year and all premedical students with 50% marks in high school can attend any medical college of India and even study medicine abroad with this percentage. To compete, Pakistan has to act fast, otherwise, we will be left behind (God forbid).
> 
> Bottom-line, increasing the merit is not a good solution. If it has to be done, well this is not the year. Conseqences of this action will be too adverse.


I agree with much of what you have to say . However, the merit is not predetermined by UHS. It depends entirely on the performance of the students in the Entrance test of that particular year (as well as their FSc and Matric results of course) And I don't remember hearing UHS announce that merit would be 82.5% before MCAT 2012. Did you read that in a newspaper or something? 

Anyway, I hope all of you get admissions where ever you desire, Insha Allah.


----------



## Nouman...

I agree with the fact that the open merit seats are really deficient. But I will disagree with you to some extent. Uhs mcat is open to all people whether they are rich or poor. There is no priority to the rich. Everybody gets equal chance to expose his potential. n there are no self finance seats in govt. colleges too then How would you say that it's biased towards someone. I think that MCAT is the best way to judge pre-med students. Anyways, everybody has different viewpoints. Maybe you don't agree with me. And as far as merit is concerned, It will increase as we all know. We can't hide the fact.


----------



## Nouman...

^^I too didn't read anywhere that merit is going to be 82.5 #eek


----------



## sidnaq

i agree.in pakistan we donot have enough seats iin fact there arnt enough colleges. medicine is an expensive education n requires a lot of advancement from time to time. the government colleges they just hold on to their prestige that was set by our ancestors decades ago! point is where do we stand now in the world at large? people who apply to america for studies have to sit through a single test SAT (and mcat for med but med costs a lot there). and its not like theres a specific merit to clear. those with close to a 2400 score on SAT get ino ivyleagues with scholarship too. and those with around 2000 score, even they get into a decent enough college. but here in pakistan, students are just held back, beacuse there arent enough resources to utilise their talents. you just cant say a person with 82% cannot make a good doctor and that with 82.1% can! the system is flawed, from fsc to mcat to merit! ( i said flawed, not unjust..just to be clear i am not attacking anyone its just my opinion). i read somewhere on a forum a girl with 1900 something in SAT got into nust on foreign seats beacause they are more in number, and i have been told that you cant get in with a score of 2290 beacuse there are barely any sat seats for nationals.


----------



## h.a.

i think its a time for jamal to post some new optimistic pics come on bro do that


----------



## Usman Ejaz

Nouman... said:


> I agree with the fact that the open merit seats are really deficient. But I will disagree with you to some extent. Uhs mcat is open to all people whether they are rich or poor. There is no priority to the rich. Everybody gets equal chance to expose his potential. n there are no self finance seats in govt. colleges too then How would you say that it's biased towards someone. I think that MCAT is the best way to judge pre-med students. Anyways, everybody has different viewpoints. Maybe you don't agree with me. And as far as merit is concerned, It will increase as we all know. We can't hide the fact.



Nouman,its not just about Uhs,its about the overall prevailing conditions in our country. Students from rural background still don't have the requisite resources to ensure their presence in such a competitive environment. I mean 21k,10k for tuition centers -there are academies for every stage and hardly any child of a laborer,carpenter etc makes it to the medical colleges these days.

^h.a lets be optimistic about the world cup for now .


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

IF THE STUDENTS HAVING AGGREGATE ABOVE 82% ARE not eligible for getting admission in medical colleges...then govt.should end this system....that is unfair...if a students has an aggregate of 86% and the other 1 has 83%...then that doesnot mean that other one is not intelligent....no difference.....in my view...so u ppl should stop spreading anxieties and worries.....otherwise no1 will come to this forum...as u knw well....so please...i request u 2 be optimistic...Allah will do best inshallah...


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

Usman Ejaz said:


> Nouman,its not just about Uhs,its about the overall prevailing conditions in our country. Students from rural background still don't have the requisite resources to ensure their presence in such a competitive environment. I mean 21k,10k for tuition centers -there are academies for every stage and hardly any child of a laborer,carpenter etc makes it to the medical colleges these days.
> 
> ^h.a lets be optimistic about the world cup for now .



sure you are right...


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*......*

pray for success...


----------



## Nouman...

Usman Ejaz said:


> Nouman,its not just about Uhs,its about the overall prevailing conditions in our country. Students from rural background still don't have the requisite resources to ensure their presence in such a competitive environment. I mean 21k,10k for tuition centers -there are academies for every stage and hardly any child of a laborer,carpenter etc makes it to the medical colleges these days.
> 
> ^h.a lets be optimistic about the world cup for now .


I know that. whatever.


----------



## Ghani1992

Nouman... said:


> I agree with the fact that the open merit seats are really deficient. But I will disagree with you to some extent. Uhs mcat is open to all people whether they are rich or poor. There is no priority to the rich. Everybody gets equal chance to expose his potential. n there are no self finance seats in govt. colleges too then How would you say that it's biased towards someone. I think that MCAT is the best way to judge pre-med students. Anyways, everybody has different viewpoints. Maybe you don't agree with me. And as far as merit is concerned, It will increase as we all know. We can't hide the fact.


www.hec.gov.pk/sfs


----------



## Nouman...

^I didn't talk about foreigners.


----------



## Ghani1992

My bad dude


----------



## h.a.

guys there is an authentic website from where i get first about date of entry test 23 sep and result on 28 sep says merit will not increasing i trust that web a lot#yes there is its link Breaking News:UHS Announced the MCAT Result 2012 | Educational Blog i hope so you guys will also believe it as i do because that website never let me down if you guys still dont than keep on spoiling your holidays#roll


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

H.A...thanks alot for consoling us...U always build up my confidence,,,thank u so much....STAY BLESSED what's ur aggregate???


----------



## ghouri

hey! guys what do u think the merit will close at......???


----------



## khan67

*Merit*



ghouri said:


> hey! guys what do u think the merit will close at......???



83.31 for mbbs and 82.99 bds


----------



## Nouman...

I want to know about ragging in medical colleges :| I hope i don't get ragged! But if i do, How should i be prepared mentally? and how can i avoid it? People sometimes scare me about it so much  and i heard that the hostellites are more vulnerable to it.  What do u guys think? :S Please share your opinions


----------



## Nouman...

ghouri said:


> hey! guys what do u think the merit will close at......???


Well i think above 82.5%


----------



## h.a.

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> H.A...thanks alot for consoling us...U always build up my confidence,,,thank u so much....STAY BLESSED what's ur aggregate???


 always here for you.my aggregate is 83.73 whats your ammarah????/


----------



## jamal




----------



## h.a.

khan67 said:


> 83.31 for mbbs and 82.99 bds


will you kindly tell me why you are so sure kindly give me a reason and your source


----------



## h.a.

jamal said:


>


missing this........


----------



## jamal

Always Thanks Allah for what we have.


----------



## h.a.

Nouman... said:


> I want to know about ragging in medical colleges :| I hope i don't get ragged! But if i do, How should i be prepared mentally? and how can i avoid it? People sometimes scare me about it so much  and i heard that the hostellites are more vulnerable to it.  What do u guys think? :S Please share your opinions


the situation is awfull i know what happened to my friends who got admition they become cry babies when they tell me their experiences:roll:


----------



## Nouman...

h.a. said:


> the situation is awfull i know what happened to my friends who got admition they become cry babies when they tell me their experiences:roll:


I know #laugh n i have heard that AIMC and NMC are the most notorious for it of all colleges.#dull


----------



## rabi

khan67 said:


> 83.31 for mbbs and 82.99 bds


its from some authentic source or your estimation???


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

h.a. said:


> always here for you.my aggregate is 83.73 whats your ammarah????/


ITS 83.2%


----------



## Nouman...

Nice avatar ammarah


----------



## khan67

*Merit*



rabi said:


> its from some authentic source or your estimation???


 
estimation


----------



## ghouri

hey guys! just heard that as there is this amirun din college opening this year so the merit won't change much! just 0.2-0.3%! so all fingers crossed!


----------



## h.a.

ghouri said:


> hey guys! just heard that as there is this amirun din college opening this year so the merit won't change much! just 0.2-0.3%! so all fingers crossed!


i am shouting about this thing from a week but......................................................................................................................................... alas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## h.a.

khan67 said:


> estimation


estimations are not allowed in this phase #eek


----------



## h.a.

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> ITS 83.2%


all the very best i think we both are going to same college


----------



## ghouri

h.a. said:


> i am shouting about this thing from a week but......................................................................................................................................... alas!!!!!!!!!


Im new so here we go! atleast some1 there withme!!!! dude!


----------



## h.a.

Nouman... said:


> I know #laugh n i have heard that AIMC and NMC are the most notorious for it of all colleges.#dull


but i place K.E. to top of chart because one of senior kemkolian locked my friend in bathroom #laugh one of my friend pays canteen bill of whole gang who says her that they want to create example of good relation with junior and want her to take a cup of tea with them but in the end she payed the bill not only of tea. and they told me that a junior gal with very masculine voice is there and they listen song from her in loud voice and situation was quite pathetic#nerd and soooooo on if anyone have suggestions for dogging ragging it will be highly appreciated#yes


----------



## h.a.

ghouri said:


> Im new so here we go! atleast some1 there withme!!!! dude!


i am definately with you because i am very optimistic on the serious note IN SHAH ALLAH merit is not increasing more than you told


----------



## rizwan94

veiledfantasy said:


> I agree with much of what you have to say . However, the merit is not predetermined by UHS. It depends entirely on the performance of the students in the Entrance test of that particular year (as well as their FSc and Matric results of course) And I don't remember hearing UHS announce that merit would be 82.5% before MCAT 2012. Did you read that in a newspaper or something?
> 
> Anyway, I hope all of you get admissions where ever you desire, Insha Allah.





Nouman... said:


> ^^I too didn't read anywhere that merit is going to be 82.5 #eek


*Correction*: I have a habit of going through old newspapers when I'm free from studies. I misunderstood the news that cam in Jang Multan (16 May, 2012) because it was in this year's newspaper but was last year's UHS MCAT open merit result news. It translates as 82.58% and 81.2% were announced as last year's (2011) cut-off aggregates for MBBS and BDS by UHS. It wasn't about this year, as I previously wrote. Sorry for the misinformation, it was unintended. :ashamed:


----------



## rabi

ghouri said:


> hey guys! just heard that as there is this amirun din college opening this year so the merit won't change much! just 0.2-0.3%! so all fingers crossed!


in which city??? and how many seats does it have???


----------



## shahzaibdx

rabi said:


> in which city??? and how many seats does it have???


this is in lahore and 100 seats


----------



## rabi

does any body know about amiruddin medical college?????......in which city and no. of seats???


----------



## roland

a.o.a,yr its my calculation that increase in merit will be equal to difference between % of last years no. 1 and this years no 1.merit no 1 had % of 95.04% last year and merit no 1 this year might have 95.75% and their difference {0.71} would be the increase in merit.Merit will close at 85.63%


----------



## rabi

shahzaibdx said:


> this is in lahore and 100 seats


why is it not mentioned on UHS website??? are u people sure this is in public sector and affiliated with uhs...:?


----------



## Nouman...

rizwan94 said:


> *Correction*: I have a habit of going through old newspapers when I'm free from studies. I misunderstood the news that cam in Jang Multan (16 May, 2012) because it was in this year's newspaper but was last year's UHS MCAT open merit result news. It translates as 82.58% and 81.2% were announced as last year's (2011) cut-off aggregates for MBBS and BDS by UHS. It wasn't about this year, as I previously wrote. Sorry for the misinformation, it was unintended. :ashamed:


Its okay . Well at this stage, uhs itself cannot predict the merit. #rofl


----------



## rizwan94

Nouman... said:


> I agree with the fact that the open merit seats are really deficient. But I will disagree with you to some extent. Uhs mcat is open to all people whether they are rich or poor. There is no priority to the rich. Everybody gets equal chance to expose his potential. n there are no self finance seats in govt. colleges too then How would you say that it's biased towards someone. I think that MCAT is the best way to judge pre-med students. Anyways, everybody has different viewpoints. Maybe you don't agree with me. And as far as merit is concerned, It will increase as we all know. We can't hide the fact.


You are right, but that isn't what I meant to imply. Fresh news today on Geo news which said that the youth comprises 70% of the total population of Pakistan. Out of this 70%, 63% attend school and a mere 4% makes it to high schools and professional colleges. The rest 59% are left behind because they of their economic and financial status as major issues besides many others status and don't get the opportunity to show their potential . Yes, the UHS isn't aware of students back-ground and it's not biased, but it is flawed. UHS isn't responsible, it's the government's responsibility. Today, world-wide, entry tests are the only 'supposed' criterion for selecting students capable of gaining professional education in this modern era. I wonder, what was the criterion before it's existence? How possibly did the professional education institutions know which individual was fit for which course? How did the world suddenly realize it lacked the proper professionals and was in a dire need of introducing new testing criteria? I'm not counter-arguing, i'm just sharing my opinion


----------



## Nouman...

rizwan94 said:


> You are right, but that isn't what I meant to imply. Fresh news today on Geo news which said that the youth comprises 70% of the total population of Pakistan. Out of this 70%, 63% attend school and a mere 4% makes it to high schools and professional colleges. The rest 59% are left behind because they of their economic and financial status as major issues besides many others status and don't get the opportunity to show their potential . Yes, the UHS isn't aware of students back-ground and it's not biased, but it is flawed. UHS isn't responsible, it's the government's responsibility. Today, world-wide, entry tests are the only 'supposed' criterion for selecting students capable of gaining professional education in this modern era. I wonder, what was the criterion before it's existence? How possibly did the professional education institutions know which individual was fit for which course? How did the world suddenly realize it lacked the proper professionals and was in a dire need of introducing new testing criteria? I'm not counter-arguing, i'm just sharing my opinion


Yea you are right too. But what can we say about our Government #baffled i wish everybody who gets admission could continue his studies and achieve his aim.#sad


----------



## Nouman...

h.a. said:


> but i place K.E. to top of chart because one of senior kemkolian locked my friend in bathroom #laugh one of my friend pays canteen bill of whole gang who says her that they want to create example of good relation with junior and want her to take a cup of tea with them but in the end she payed the bill not only of tea. and they told me that a junior gal with very masculine voice is there and they listen song from her in loud voice and situation was quite pathetic#nerd and soooooo on if anyone have suggestions for dogging ragging it will be highly appreciated#yes


 Its okay to sing a song in front of crowd but I have heard many scary stories as well which kind of disappoint me #frown


----------



## rabi

i found a link on uhs website of PGMI (post graduate medical institute) where i found about ameer-ud-din medical college ,so i feel more satisfied that merit will not increase as much the people say #happy


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

h.a. said:


> all the very best i think we both are going to same college


yeah...same 2 u...inshallah


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

Nouman... said:


> Nice avatar ammarah


ehem....gr8 people are appreciating me..... kidding...


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

ghouri said:


> Im new so here we go! atleast some1 there withme!!!! dude!


m also with u dear


----------



## ghouri

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> m also with u dear


thanks alot coz from the day i joined this forum peopleare saying that the merit will increase 2-3%!! well i guess thats too much!!! it sholud not increase more than 0.3%!!!


----------



## ghouri

Nouman... said:


> Its okay . Well at this stage, uhs itself cannot predict the merit. #rofl


Totally with you!! because one cannot say anything about it yet! :roll:


----------



## jamal




----------



## hina jamal

my aggregate is 82.9860 i am save or not to get addmisn??


----------



## Aysha

hina jamal said:


> my aggregate is 82.9860 i am save or not to get addmisn??


It is a little greater than last year's closing merit. But since nothing about this year is official yet, no one can tell you for sure if you are safe. Just be hopeful.


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*.......*

http://www.sindhstudy.com/new-image...andidates Open Merit Lists DGKMC D.G Khan.php

this is an upgraded list....merit shud'nt increase that much...


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

Aysha said:


> It is a little greater than last year's closing merit. But since nothing about this year is official yet, no one can tell you for sure if you are safe. Just be hopeful.


IT is not little greater...last year merit for MBBS closed on 81.9...and there is a difference of about 100 candidates b/w 81.9 and 82.9....so..


----------



## Nouman...

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> ehem....gr8 people are appreciating me..... kidding...


Why did you call me great? #shocked No one is great except Allah. #yes


----------



## h.a.

roland said:


> a.o.a,yr its my calculation that increase in merit will be equal to difference between % of last years no. 1 and this years no 1.merit no 1 had % of 95.04% last year and merit no 1 this year might have 95.75% and their difference {0.71} would be the increase in merit.Merit will close at 85.63%


my friend merit is not going on your or my calculations i quote a web on previous page please visit it


----------



## h.a.

Nouman... said:


> Its okay to sing a song in front of crowd but I have heard many scary stories as well which kind of disappoint me #frown


please share any experience so i can prepare myself#baffled


----------



## h.a.

hina jamal said:


> my aggregate is 82.9860 i am save or not to get addmisn??


IN SHAH ALLAH you are safe dont worry


----------



## h.a.

#frownDont mind guys but let me say this that those students who are secure from every side are saying this that merit will be like petrol prices and sooo on #angrywe dont have stats we dont have calculations than who we are to predict the merit rise and scare the students who are IN SHAH ALLAH SAFE guys dont forget there is no helper except ALLAH and EVERY YEAR MERIT NOT INCREASE above 0.3% that is a stat we all have on every where. every day there are students who post that we all are gone etc etc we all see merit IN SHAH ALLAH on 26 november. my sir used to quote a maxim in class "a pessimist sees difficulty in every opportunity and a optimist sees opportunity in every difficulty" now i understand these words#eek we should be thankful to ALLAH that we have a good aggregate,we are in those 3500 lucky students who are going to apply and may Allah successfully pass us from this phase


----------



## Aysha

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> IT is not little greater...last year merit for MBBS closed on 81.9...and there is a difference of about 100 candidates b/w 81.9 and 82.9....so..


2011 MBBS UHS Merit List For Admission in Punjab Medical Colleges

Isnt the last person on the third list of the last ranked college at 82.5%?


----------



## erfan4u2

Ayesha you didn't know the last year merit and you are predicting this year last merit. Let me clear you last year final merit for mbbs was 81.9 okay and bds was at 81.65 check it. This year seats are also increased and instead scaring give them best wishes.


----------



## Aysha

erfan4u2 said:


> Ayesha you didn't know the last year merit and you are predicting this year last merit. Let me clear you last year final merit for mbbs was 81.9 okay and bds was at 81.65 check it. This year seats are also increased and instead scaring give them best wishes.


I'm scaring? Okayyy..


----------



## Aysha

rizwan94 said:


> *Correction*: I have a habit of going through old newspapers when I'm free from studies. I misunderstood the news that cam in Jang Multan (16 May, 2012) because it was in this year's newspaper but was last year's UHS MCAT open merit result news. It translates as 82.58% and 81.2% were announced as last year's (2011) cut-off aggregates for MBBS and BDS by UHS. It wasn't about this year, as I previously wrote. Sorry for the misinformation, it was unintended. :ashamed:


and the link I just posted, were from where I got to know the merit, okay. Im not scaring people. You talk of me scaring people, then boy, go a few pages back and read what high percentages have been predicted.


----------



## konpal tahir

*Help*



MedGrunt said:


> Congratulations to all of you who are done with the UHS MCAT exam!
> 
> Please use this thread for all post exam discussions.
> 
> Thank you!


can someone help me???I need to know about seats in Fatima Jinnah MC for kids of army officers.


----------



## ghouri

h.a. said:


> #frownDont mind guys but let me say this that those students who are secure from every side are saying this that merit will be like petrol prices and sooo on #angrywe dont have stats we dont have calculations than who we are to predict the merit rise and scare the students who are IN SHAH ALLAH SAFE guys dont forget there is no helper except ALLAH and EVERY YEAR MERIT NOT INCREASE above 0.3% that is a stat we all have on every where. every day there are students who post that we all are gone etc etc we all see merit IN SHAH ALLAH on 26 november. my sir used to quote a maxim in class "a pessimist sees difficulty in every opportunity and a optimist sees opportunity in every difficulty" now i understand these words#eek we should be thankful to ALLAH that we have a good aggregate,we are in those 3500 lucky students who are going to apply and may Allah successfully pass us from this phase


Well said!!!


----------



## jamal

​Students who opt for medical profession, ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK


----------



## shahzaibdx

matric 917
f.sc 951
entry test 968
aggre 87.315
any chance to k.e medical uni?


----------



## Grimes

So guys what's the deal with Ameer ud din Medical College and Pak Red Crescent Medical College? I have never before heard of these colleges yet they are listed in PMDC's list of recognized medical colleges under public sector.

Are these the new colleges due to which seats have increased or what?


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

Nouman... said:


> Why did you call me great? #shocked No one is great except Allah. #yes


YEAH i know...being a fellow...i said  ........


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

Aysha said:


> 2011 MBBS UHS Merit List For Admission in Punjab Medical Colleges
> 
> Isnt the last person on the third list of the last ranked college at 82.5%?


these lists are of 2443 candidates.....


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

Aysha said:


> and the link I just posted, were from where I got to know the merit, okay. Im not scaring people. You talk of me scaring people, then boy, go a few pages back and read what high percentages have been predicted.


dont fight friends,,,,discuss peacefully#laugh


----------



## Chachu

Grimes said:


> So guys what's the deal with Ameer ud din Medical College and Pak Red Crescent Medical College? I have never before heard of these colleges yet they are listed in PMDC's list of recognized medical colleges under public sector.
> 
> Are these the new colleges due to which seats have increased or what?


Yes these are new colleges. Ameer-ud-din Started in 2011, and Red Crescent in 2012. 
Obviously the more colleges we have, the more seats we have available to us. The cut-off merit falls with increasing seats. That's common sense.


----------



## rizwan94

Aysha said:


> and the link I just posted, were from where I got to know the merit, okay. Im not scaring people. You talk of me scaring people, then boy, go a few pages back and read what high percentages have been predicted.


These are not my predicted merit percentages. I have clearly stated in this post about an error in a previous post of mine that according to the news I read in Multan Jang newspaper dated May 16, 2012, after UHS MCAT 2011, mbbs and bds cut-off merits were announced as 82.58% and 81.2% by the UHS authorities. 

In addition, you can read this news about UHS merit lists in another newspaper-DAWN news; 
UHS displays merit lists | DAWN.COM

This news clearly states last year's open merit cut-off aggregates for all government colleges. 

These are last year's merit cut-offs, not my predictions.


----------



## Aysha

rizwan94 said:


> These are not my predicted merit percentages. I have clearly stated in this post about an error in a previous post of mine that according to the news I read in Multan Jang newspaper dated May 16, 2012, after UHS MCAT 2011, mbbs and bds cut-off merits were announced as 82.58% and 81.2% by the UHS authorities.
> 
> In addition, you can read this news about UHS merit lists in another newspaper-DAWN news;
> UHS displays merit lists | DAWN.COM
> 
> This news clearly states last year's open merit cut-off aggregates for all government colleges.
> 
> These are last year's merit cut-offs, not my predictions.


I quoted your post to say that these newspaper percentages are the same as that of the link I posted. NOT to refer "high percentages have been predicted" to YOU.

Oh my goodness! :/


----------



## Nouman...

shahzaibdx said:


> matric 917
> f.sc 951
> entry test 968
> aggre 87.315
> any chance to k.e medical uni?


Not possible


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

Aysha said:


> I quoted your post to say that these newspaper percentages are the same as that of the link I posted. NOT to refer "high percentages have been predicted" to YOU.
> 
> Oh my goodness! :/


clear ur point....there are 19 medical colleges supported by uhs..i think u dont know....and cut off aggregate 82.5 was according to the lists displayed by UHS for '11' medical colleges.....


----------



## Nouman...

h.a. said:


> please share any experience so i can prepare myself#baffled


Lol it's not worth diccussing over here.


----------



## jamal




----------



## Medic11

Hey guys! was just wondering what order will you prefer medical colleges in? especially in terms of educational standards what do you think is the correct order.


----------



## h.a.

Aysha said:


> and the link I just posted, were from where I got to know the merit, okay. Im not scaring people. You talk of me scaring people, then boy, go a few pages back and read what high percentages have been predicted.


come on aysha dont behave like this buddy my friend with percentage 82.4 is in sialkot and really merit close at 81.9 dont misguide yourself and others


----------



## h.a.

shahzaibdx said:


> matric 917
> f.sc 951
> entry test 968
> aggre 87.315
> any chance to k.e medical uni?


 you are a kemkolian in first list or second list or in third list otherwise you are a iqbalian


----------



## h.a.

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> clear ur point....there are 19 medical colleges supported by uhs..i think u dont know....and cut off aggregate 82.5 was according to the lists displayed by UHS for '11' medical colleges.....


AMMARAH NO ONE CAN DARE TO EXPLAIN ANYTHING TO AYESHA


----------



## h.a.

Nouman... said:


> Lol it's not worth diccussing over here.


OK


----------



## h.a.

Medic11 said:


> Hey guys! was just wondering what order will you prefer medical colleges in? especially in terms of educational standards what do you think is the correct order.


I will first place all lhr colleges because i want to live with my family #happythan i will come to educational values first rwp than faislabad than gujrat than gujranwala i will place colleges of north punjab on end because there are too far but they have very good teaching staf and hospital like in bhawalpur in multan thay have nishtar. and you know guys sialkot medical college dont even have dead bodies#baffled


----------



## Aysha

h.a. said:


> AMMARAH NO ONE CAN DARE TO EXPLAIN ANYTHING TO AYESHA


May I know why.


----------



## Aysha

h.a. said:


> I will first place all lhr colleges because i want to live with my family #happythan i will come to educational values first rwp than faislabad than gujrat than gujranwala i will place colleges of north punjab on end because there are too far but they have very good teaching staf and hospital like in bhawalpur in multan thay have nishtar. and you know guys sialkot medical college dont even have dead bodies#baffled


And btw dead bodies make no difference. Cos you go clinical in the third year, no big deal. Dad says it never befitted him. So I dont think thats a criterion to rank a college seriously


----------



## h.a.

Aysha said:


> May I know why.


and i cant even explain you this


----------



## h.a.

Aysha said:


> And btw dead bodies make no difference. Cos you go clinical in the third year, no big deal. Dad says it never befitted him. So I dont think thats a criterion to rank a college seriously


this is the second batch of mbbs what will they do in third year i guess they must than have frogs for operation or what about cockroach and i will make my ranking of college and criteria on what suits me if i will make on your basis than i am not supposed to get a seat in medical college right i guess!!!!!


----------



## Aysha

h.a. said:


> this is the second batch of mbbs what will they do in third year i guess they must than have frogs for operation or what about cockroach and i will make my ranking of college and criteria on what suits me if i will make on your basis than i am not supposed to get a seat in medical college right i guess!!!!!


And whats my criterion, really?


----------



## h.a.

i dont even wants to guess


----------



## Aysha

h.a. said:


> i dont even wants to guess


Look. What do you think ppl who come out of private medical colleges know nothing? They actually turn out to be better when its Shifa especially, do they have dead bodies there? And yet, do they have individual bodies for every student? What would you wanna investigate out of a degenerated corpse? All you gota do is cram anatomy in 1st and 2nd year. When you go clinical in the third, you get it cos you already have a basic idea that here lies this thing and this is that. I just shared that whoever Ive seen in the medical years has not really given much importance to corpse study in year 1 and 2. And by your previous post how many will you cause to have a bad feeling if they think they'll get in that Sialkot's med college? And I just made a statement. Rather an opinion.


----------



## h.a.

are you already admitted student????????? how sweet how much you cares about all#happynice to listen that i said that because of facts that when people make their college list they place that college at last it is in their benefit. if someone with good percentage makes a list and places sialkot college first and than bhawalpur college it is not in their benefit .i dont know whats your problem with corpse, but i also wants to study third year fourth and fifth year and i cant cram a single word or so. the students like me when make list if they dont know about facts they will place sialkot first so its my duty since i registered on this forum to tell everbody the FACT i dont discourge anybody by telling wrong facts thanks a lot for your wonderful advices


----------



## Aysha

h.a. said:


> are you already admitted student????????? how sweet how much you cares about all#happynice to listen that i said that because of facts that when people make their college list they place that college at last it is in their benefit. if someone with good percentage makes a list and places sialkot college first and than bhawalpur college it is not in their benefit .i dont know whats your problem with corpse, but i also wants to study third year fourth and fifth year and i cant cram a single word or so. the students like me when make list if they dont know about facts they will place sialkot first so its my duty since i registered on this forum to tell everbody the FACT i dont discourge anybody by telling wrong facts thanks a lot for your wonderful advices


Thankyou. Keep up wth your "commenting" on people by quoting them and your predictions and your "ranking"


----------



## h.a.

you are most welcome and by the way i think next time you dont mind my "commenting" my ''quoting" my "predictions" my "rankings" #rofl


----------



## Aysha

h.a. said:


> you are most welcome and by the way i think next time you dont mind my "commenting" my ''quoting" my "predictions" my "rankings" #rofl


Really, is that happening?


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

h.a. said:


> AMMARAH NO ONE CAN DARE TO EXPLAIN ANYTHING TO AYESHA


YEah i know...its futile


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

h.a. said:


> i dont even wants to guess


cool DOWN ....just chill like this one ...:7up:...lolx")


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

Medic11 said:


> Hey guys! was just wondering what order will you prefer medical colleges in? especially in terms of educational standards what do you think is the correct order.


well...i agree with h.a in this matter to some extent...but i will prefer RMC first whether it is according to my aggregate or not...2ndly sargodha medical college because it is my hometown 3rdly Lahore,,,,and i think we have to get a degree...no matter from which medical college...all colleges are good...so..its my opinion...i dont know what you people think...


----------



## Zaini33

Asalamu alikum!

Oh God! Long, LOOOONG, useless estimations and predictions! Please people get tired of it. 
Just wait for the UHS "combined merit list" or the first merit list. And avoid such predictions as they don't serve any purpose save giving depression to those lower on merit.

Peace out! :happy:


----------



## Nouman...

Medic11 said:


> Hey guys! was just wondering what order will you prefer medical colleges in? especially in terms of educational standards what do you think is the correct order.


It really depends on your aggregate and the place you live in. Some people get high percentages and choose low ranking colleges in their hometowns. I too am confused about whether i should choose AIMC or PMC(which is in my city). and if you want to know about the ranking of these colleges, do see the last year's merit list.


----------



## h.a.

ammarah azam said:


> cool down ....just chill like this one ...:7up:...lolx")


thanks ammarah i dont know why i was loosing temper and i am not gonna do like that again and thanx now i am really chiling like this


----------



## Zaini33

jamal said:


> ​Students who opt for medical profession, ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK




Asalamu alikum!
This is so true, jamal! Exactly what I was thinking a few days back. Just WHAT have we opted for?!  lol
I was constantly having second thoughts on my decision of choosing medical. And after having a brief review of some of the first year mbbs books, the intensity of such thoughts increased exponentially!  I mean, the books I reviewed just started to *throw* heaps and heaps of _information_ at you without taking the trouble of giving a formal introduction of the subject you are studying. Unbelieveable. 

I have always hated cramming. Give me any analytical question, I would do it happily. But cramming the peorodic tables and information has always been no less than a torture to me. haaha
This is exactly why I choose not to do fsc. But now I'm again faced with the grevious reality. I_ think MBBS has a lot of cramming of information! _ I strongly wish that this might not be the case otherwise I don't know how much am I going to like it...

_I think it would get very dry too somewhere at some point_. This is the least of what I want from it.

But you know, even after all this, I _think _we would all be alright at the end of the day. 
I really gave myself a LOT OF time to choose a particular field of my interest. I didn't just end up in it blindly. Once upon a time, maths used to be my favourite (in O Levels) and then in Alevels I took maths too and this was the time when it ceased to be my fav subject. (the grades in maths paper were horryfying ) 

SO the only field we can excell in is this! Medical field. We all have no other option but just to "enter and exit" this puzzle with courage and hope. i hope we all make it through with perfect score records. So have courage c_omrades._ Begin your first class with this "IN THE NAME OF ALLAH THE MOST GRACIOUS, THE MOST MERCIFUL!"

:happy:


----------



## Usman Ejaz

^ Seconded.Hardships await us,from med school to house jobs to specializations.


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

Nouman... said:


> It really depends on your aggregate and the place you live in. Some people get high percentages and choose low ranking colleges in their hometowns. I too am confused about whether i should choose AIMC or PMC(which is in my city). and if you want to know about the ranking of these colleges, do see the last year's merit list.



ITS UR OWN choice but i think u should choose PMC...jst think about your ease dear... so..being a fellow...i said that...but its your personal choice


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

h.a. said:


> thanks ammarah i dont know why i was loosing temper and i am not gonna do like that again and thanx now i am really chiling like this


thanksdont loose ur patience next time...friend:thumbsup:


----------



## hina jamal

seriously please guide me about low merit medical colleges why people not prefer these college??:?:?


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*....*



Zaini33 said:


> Asalamu alikum!
> 
> Oh God! Long, LOOOONG, useless estimations and predictions! Please people get tired of it.
> Just wait for the UHS "combined merit list" or the first merit list. And avoid such predictions as they don't serve any purpose save giving depression to those lower on merit.
> 
> Peace out! :happy:



what's your aggregate"


----------



## jamal

hina jamal said:


> seriously please guide me about low merit medical colleges why people not prefer these college??:?:?


 Well those are actually fools and i would say some mom dad students who can't live in hostels that is why. Otherwise all colleges are good and have the same degree of UHS .Even i have heard of some fools who because of getting admission in their own city e.g lahore repeat and even after repeat they do not come upto the mark


----------



## jamal

Zaini33 said:


> Asalamu alikum!
> This is so true, jamal! Exactly what I was thinking a few days back. Just WHAT have we opted for?!  lol
> I was constantly having second thoughts on my decision of choosing medical. And after having a brief review of some of the first year mbbs books, the intensity of such thoughts increased exponentially!  I mean, the books I reviewed just started to *throw* heaps and heaps of _information_ at you without taking the trouble of giving a formal introduction of the subject you are studying. Unbelieveable.
> 
> I have always hated cramming. Give me any analytical question, I would do it happily. But cramming the peorodic tables and information has always been no less than a torture to me. haaha
> This is exactly why I choose not to do fsc. But now I'm again faced with the grevious reality. I_ think MBBS has a lot of cramming of information! _ I strongly wish that this might not be the case otherwise I don't know how much am I going to like it...
> 
> _I think it would get very dry too somewhere at some point_. This is the least of what I want from it.
> 
> But you know, even after all this, I _think _we would all be alright at the end of the day.
> I really gave myself a LOT OF time to choose a particular field of my interest. I didn't just end up in it blindly. Once upon a time, maths used to be my favourite (in O Levels) and then in Alevels I took maths too and this was the time when it ceased to be my fav subject. (the grades in maths paper were horryfying )
> 
> SO the only field we can excell in is this! Medical field. We all have no other option but just to "enter and exit" this puzzle with courage and hope. i hope we all make it through with perfect score records. So have courage c_omrades._ Begin your first class with this "IN THE NAME OF ALLAH THE MOST GRACIOUS, THE MOST MERCIFUL!"
> 
> :happy:


Well its so nice that you are sharing your experience.I would say accept it AS a Challenge and complete it with passion .#yes


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

jamal said:


> Well those are actually fools and i would say some mom dad students who can't live in hostels that is why. Otherwise all colleges are good and have the same degree of UHS .Even i have heard of some fools who because of getting admission in their own city e.g lahore repeat and even after repeat they do not come upto the mark


VERy true...


----------



## jamal

According to the PMDC and UHS rules, private colleges can initiate admissions after Oct 31, the time when public colleges complete the process . UHS and PMDC informed the private colleges not to admit students before the deadline. "Any violation of rules and regulations shall make the institution liable for action under relevant clauses of UHS (Amendment) Act 2009 and PMDC Ordinance, 1962". So don't pay your fees before the public colleges complete their process : 10th Nov of this year. Don't let them fool you.


----------



## Grimes

So what kind of universities are Ameer ud din Medical College and Red Crescent in Lahore?


----------



## Ghani1992

But Jamal there is no way to stop them 
they don't give a crap. Especially the people at CMH. What can I do?


----------



## h.a.

Grimes said:


> So what kind of universities are Ameer ud din Medical College and Red Crescent in Lahore?


is red crescent is public medical college????????? ammer ud din will be a very good college because they are making neuro center with that and jinnah hospital is its teaching hospital


----------



## Grimes

Yeah. Says so in PMDC's list of recognised colleges. 

Thing is, I have a good enough merit for Nishtar or RMC but I would like to stay in Lahore. If Ameer ud Din is a good college then I would llike to prioritize in my preference list.


----------



## h.a.

whats your aggregate??????


----------



## Grimes

My aggregate is 85.14%.


----------



## jamal

Ghani1992 said:


> But Jamal there is no way to stop them
> they don't give a crap. Especially the people at CMH. What can I do?


Read this










[h=1]Admissions in Private Sector Medical / Dental Colleges of the Punjab, 
Session 2012-13[/h][h=1]PUBLIC ALERT[/h]Students desirous of admission to private sector medical and dental institution of the Punjab, and their parents, are hereby informed that according to the Regulation of Pakistan Medical and Dental Council (PMDC), notified vide letter No.PF-12-F-2012 (Council)/238780, dated 31st August, 2012, private sector medical / dental institutions cannot initiate their admission process before the display of merit/selection list for Government Medical / Dental Institutions of the Punjab
Any demand of money either in the name of “*Advance Booking of Seats*” or in the garb of “*Donations*” is absolutely illegal as per the regulations of PMDC and University of Health Sciences (UHS) Lahore.
Aspiring candidates and their parents are strongly advised *not to pay heed to any such illegal monetary demands* from any person or private sector institution. Public is encouraged to report such illegal activities by any institution with proper evidence, without any fear or intimidation, as the *name of the complainant shall be kept confidential.*

*CHAIRMAN ADMISSION BOARD
MEDICAL AND DENTAL INSTITUTIONS OF THE PUNJAB 
Ph: 042-99231304-9, UAN: 111-3333-66, Fax: 042-99230870 
UHS Website : www.uhs.edu.pk

*

Further more you should take advice of expert in this field like someone in uhs.


----------



## jamal

Grimes said:


> My aggregate is 85.14%.


 Ameer ud din is a new one.But remember try to choose the college which is near your home.If it comes in this college then do go there and do not think that it is new one and how would it come out to be as per new faculty and bla bla.Best of luck


----------



## jamal




----------



## Nouman...

h.a. said:


> is red crescent is public medical college????????? ammer ud din will be a very good college because they are making neuro center with that and jinnah hospital is its teaching hospital


Red crescent is a semi government college. and Jinnah hospital is attached to AIMC not ameer ud din MC. It's attached to general hospital


----------



## h.a.

Grimes said:


> My aggregate is 85.14%.


jamal is right go for college near home my father says a person in medical becomes very nostalgic due to burden of studies and missing home


----------



## tayyaba hashmi

h.a. said:


> jamal is right go for college near home my father says a person in medical becomes very nostalgic due to burden of studies and missing home


but what should one do if one has an aggregate of 91.3 and lives in rwp?and even if has a chance for Army medical college!being on good merit position?


----------



## Nouman...

tayyaba hashmi said:


> but what should one do if one has an aggregate of 91.3 and lives in rwp?and even if has a chance for Army medical college!being on good merit position?


If i were you, i would choose KE. and i will


----------



## hades

*Medical College Ranking*



tayyaba hashmi said:


> but what should one do if one has an aggregate of 91.3 and lives in rwp?and even if has a chance for Army medical college!being on good merit position?


if you are deciding between amc or rmc go for rmc. as for lahore i will advise you if your parents permit hostel, prefer aimc. its hostel facilties are better plus its affiliated with uhs (top college in all uhs affiliated) and uhs is pakistan no # 2(all medical universities) and no1 (in public sector). where as ke is on no 6th and its hostel facilities arent very good either.


heres the link to hec ranking:
Category Wise


----------



## tayyaba hashmi

Nouman... said:


> If i were you, i would choose KE. and i will


well,first u cant be me.secondly i think people are nostalgic about KE and there is nothing much special,especially when u come to think about hostel life.thirdly, whats your aggregate?


----------



## jamal

tayyaba hashmi said:


> but what should one do if one has an aggregate of 91.3 and lives in rwp?and even if has a chance for Army medical college!being on good merit position?


 Go for Army Medical College. Don't you know the facilities which are given to Army Professional Doctors. then You should go Rawalpindi Medical College i.e near your home. But if can live far from your Home then surely K.E is waiting for you#yes Also go for some expert advice


----------



## Nouman...

tayyaba hashmi said:


> well,first u cant be me.secondly i think people are nostalgic about KE and there is nothing much special,especially when u come to think about hostel life.thirdly, whats your aggregate?


Its 88.6%. n your (first) reply was seriously so lame. I like KEMU and i dont think i should give u a reason for it. :/


----------



## h.a.

tayyaba hashmi said:


> but what should one do if one has an aggregate of 91.3 and lives in rwp?and even if has a chance for Army medical college!being on good merit position?


 wow if i have option of army medical college then i dont mind of being nostalgic


----------



## memmory

my aggregate is 85.4 , do i have any chance of gtn into fatima jinnah ?


----------



## h.a.

memmory said:


> my aggregate is 85.4 , do i have any chance of gtn into fatima jinnah ?


 99%:thumbsup:


----------



## hina jamal

this year where are merit close??


----------



## wabster421

*Suggest Me A Priority List*

Hi. My aggregate is 85.6091. Please suggest me a priority list of medical colleges including K.E., AIMC, SIMS, Nishtar, PMC, RMC, SMC(Sargodha) and recently added ameerudin medical college(AMC)
And I am from Sargodha


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

wabster421 said:


> Hi. My aggregate is 85.6091. Please suggest me a priority list of medical colleges including K.E., AIMC, SIMS, Nishtar, PMC, RMC, SMC(Sargodha) and recently added ameerudin medical college(AMC)
> And I am from Sargodha


smc...
PMC
NMC
SIMS
RMC
AMC
AIMC
K.E....
as far as your convenience is concerned,the order mentioned above will be suitable...


----------



## jamal




----------



## jamal

Last merit was 81.9492


----------



## jamal

wabster421 said:


> Hi. My aggregate is 85.6091. Please suggest me a priority list of medical colleges including K.E., AIMC, SIMS, Nishtar, PMC, RMC, SMC(Sargodha) and recently added ameerudin medical college(AMC)
> And I am from Sargodha


I guess you are male.Prefer Lahore then Multan then Fasilabad then Pindi then Your city sargodha


----------



## wabster421

My proposed priority list is as follows
K.E.
AIMC
SIMS
AMC(Ameeruddin medical college, Lahore)
NMC
PMC
RMC
SMC

what do you think?


----------



## Naqash Razzaq

*Future 83.12 Aggregate..?*



h.a. said:


> 99%:thumbsup:


What is the future of student with aggregate 83.12...?


----------



## jamal

Inshallah you will get a seat in public sector medical college


----------



## Nouman...

wabster421 said:


> My proposed priority list is as follows
> K.E.
> AIMC
> SIMS
> AMC(Ameeruddin medical college, Lahore)
> NMC
> PMC
> RMC
> SMC
> 
> what do you think?


I think its better to prefer NMC and PMC before AMC. just saying!


----------



## h.a.

Naqash Razzaq said:


> What is the future of student with aggregate 83.12...?


 i am not a astrologer i only predict on basis of previous years merit analysis 83.12 is a secure percentage you can easily get admition where you want except in lahore,rwp and faislabad best of luck:thumbsup:


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

Naqash Razzaq said:


> What is the future of student with aggregate 83.12...?


INshallah...u will get admission in public sector med college my aggregate is also same...approximately...let's see:roll:


----------



## rabi

what are my chances of getting into sargodha medical college with a aggregete of 82.9% ?


----------



## umair hassan

*Hope With 82.84 ??*

do i secure my position in uhs merit with 82.84%:roll: ???


----------



## umair hassan

rabi said:


> what are my chances of getting into sargodha medical college with a aggregete of 82.9% ?


i hope that you will get a seat in SMC, best of luck:thumbsup:


----------



## rabi

umair hassan said:


> i hope that you will get a seat in SMC, best of luck:thumbsup:


you yourself have almost the same aggregete and asking "am i secure?" and hoping for me to get into SMC...:!:


----------



## umair hassan

rabi said:


> you yourself have almost the same aggregete and asking "am i secure?" and hoping for me to get into SMC...:!:


hey find the difference b/w 82.84 n 82.90, merit goes upto the last fourth digit after point, ma friend also has the same agregate and we are hopefull:roll:, inSHALLAH we 'll secure


----------



## h.a.

umair hassan said:


> do i secure my position in uhs merit with 82.84%:roll: ???


 yup IN SHAH ALLAH YOU ARE SECURE BUDDY


----------



## Haider Raja

what was the answer of that question regarding torque in uhs?
op sin theta or op cos theta???????


----------



## red rose

(op)(f sin theta)


----------



## tayyaba hashmi

Nouman... said:


> Its 88.6%. n your (first) reply was seriously so lame. I like KEMU and i dont think i should give u a reason for it. :/


 well i have decided to go to amc ...and i think you are crazy about KE and surely you will make there..best of luck!


----------



## Nouman...

tayyaba hashmi said:


> well i have decided to go to amc ...and i think you are crazy about KE and surely you will make there..best of luck!


As you wish Ma'am! I am not alone on this planet who is fond of KE. thanks


----------



## Nouman...

I would rather be happy that you are leaving a seat in KE :laugh:


----------



## Amphetamine

Tayabba:woot: I was in the same predicament as you are, had to decide between K.E,AMC or RMC. I'm probably going for AMC cuz I don't want to go to Lahore and AMC has far better reputation than RMC. The only downside-the uniform,which i'll get over.


----------



## tayyaba hashmi

Amphetamine said:


> Tayabba:woot: I was in the same predicament as you are, had to decide between K.E,AMC or RMC. I'm probably going for AMC cuz I don't want to go to Lahore and AMC has far better reputation than RMC. The only downside-the uniform,which i'll get over.


lots of people have convinced me to go to amc..but i have not taken final decision yet!


----------



## tayyaba hashmi

Nouman... said:


> I would rather be happy that you are leaving a seat in KE :laugh:


you are making things easy for me...i think i should decide to go to KE...because it may make things difficult for you *evil laugh*


----------



## Nouman...

tayyaba hashmi said:


> you are making things easy for me...i think i should decide to go to KE...because it may make things difficult for you *evil laugh*


Lol you are not even sure where you wanna go. Cmon and choose AMC. Dont miss a chance to get there. Believe me its better than KE


----------



## Amphetamine

tayyaba hashmi said:


> lots of people have convinced me to go to amc..but i have not taken final decision yet!


Ditto. But I have to decide in 2-3 days. *sigh*


----------



## coga

*KEMU Merit*

Any body tell me please what will be the expected closing merit of KE this year


----------



## h.a.

when army called me and said dr come join us.......................:red:


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*....*



Nouman... said:


> Lol you are not even sure where you wanna go. Cmon and choose AMC. Dont miss a chance to get there. Believe me its better than KE


NOUMAN...be mature...okkkk be sure about only your decisions....:troll:..hope you don't mind...


----------



## ahsan92

*Closure of Merit This Year...*

Merit will close at 84.1976 this year...


----------



## h.a.

what are you crazy???????????????????


----------



## jamal

ahsan92 said:


> Merit will close at 84.1976 this year...


What.Man are you crazy? How are you so cocksure about this at four decimal point.Support this statement by evidence.


----------



## h.a.

i don't think he have any sort of evidence


----------



## ahsan92

I just read it on UHS Page on Facebook... A girl (already in a Punjab Medical College) wrote it down there and said that her uncle's friend has a high ranked job in UHS administration. The UHS recently borrowed an ECFMG software. (I myself don't know about it). This software allows UHS to calculate our Matric and F.Sc marks from any board within Punjab through the internet (besides they already have our roll. no. etc. of SSC and HSSC). So, according to her, the UHS has already finalized the PROVISIONAL MERIT LIST that ends with the Sr. No. of 2982 with an aggregate of 84.1976. The name of the man is Dr. Junaid and he is the controller and in-charge of MCAT. Well it was expected that merit will rise abnormally this year and this is just what happend according to her. Besides she says, "If you don't want to believe then don't believe, you'll see on 26th November".


----------



## h.a.

listen the page about which you are saying is first of all not uhs official page second there is no such software if they already calculated then no need to require forms from 80+ the uhs page last year also claim like this you can search it but everybody knows what is truth the page is not so reliable as its track record shows and i dont believe that it is just a rumor she is already admited thats why she have right to say??????? there is so many medical students whom we know dont even guess merit in 2010 express newspaper published that the merit in 2010 will start above 82 official says Public medical colleges but what happen??????????????


----------



## Aysha

ahsan92 said:


> I just read it on UHS Page on Facebook... A girl (already in a Punjab Medical College) wrote it down there and said that her uncle's friend has a high ranked job in UHS administration. The UHS recently borrowed an ECFMG software. (I myself don't know about it). This software allows UHS to calculate our Matric and F.Sc marks from any board within Punjab through the internet (besides they already have our roll. no. etc. of SSC and HSSC). So, according to her, the UHS has already finalized the PROVISIONAL MERIT LIST that ends with the Sr. No. of 2982 with an aggregate of 84.1976. The name of the man is Dr. Junaid and he is the controller and in-charge of MCAT. Well it was expected that merit will rise abnormally this year and this is just what happend according to her. Besides she says, "If you don't want to believe then don't believe, you'll see on 26th November".


Ive seen the page and Ive also seen this lady who has presented this news there. The page isn't official and the admin himself is the funniest person alive, scares people by "heyy what if the first merit list closes at 84 what are you freaking candidates gona do?" 
How can the merit POSSIBLY be calculated even before candidates have applied.
Why do you guys sit and waste time at useless, unofficial fb uhs pages? Enjoy holidays.


----------



## Nouman...

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> NOUMAN...be mature...okkkk be sure about only your decisions....:troll:..hope you don't mind...


Haha Ammara I was giving a good advice to Tayyaba  Why do u feel that its immature :laugh:


----------



## Aysha

h.a. said:


> listen the page about which you are saying is first of all not uhs official page second there is no such software if they already calculated then no need to require forms from 80+ the uhs page last year also claim like this you can search it but everybody knows what is truth the page is not so reliable as its track record shows and i dont believe that it is just a rumor she is already admited thats why she have right to say??????? there is so many medical students whom we know dont even guess merit in 2010 express newspaper published that the merit in 2010 will start above 82 official says Public medical colleges but what happen??????????????


Well justified.


----------



## Nouman...

ahsan92 said:


> I just read it on UHS Page on Facebook... A girl (already in a Punjab Medical College) wrote it down there and said that her uncle's friend has a high ranked job in UHS administration. The UHS recently borrowed an ECFMG software. (I myself don't know about it). This software allows UHS to calculate our Matric and F.Sc marks from any board within Punjab through the internet (besides they already have our roll. no. etc. of SSC and HSSC). So, according to her, the UHS has already finalized the PROVISIONAL MERIT LIST that ends with the Sr. No. of 2982 with an aggregate of 84.1976. The name of the man is Dr. Junaid and he is the controller and in-charge of MCAT. Well it was expected that merit will rise abnormally this year and this is just what happend according to her. Besides she says, "If you don't want to believe then don't believe, you'll see on 26th November".


Just to make one point clear. That Girl reads in PUNJAB COLLEGE OF COMMERCE(lol) not in pmc. Now you guys must have an idea how truly she knows about MBBS merit and UHS.  She's just scaring people for nothing.


----------



## h.a.

Nouman... said:


> Just to make one point clear. That Girl reads in PUNJAB COLLEGE OF COMMERCE(lol) not in pmc. Now you guys must have an idea how truly she knows about MBBS merit and UHS.  She's just scaring people for nothing.


 :woot: what punjab college??? not punjab medical college next time merit will be made by student of National College of Arts and i was wondering about that software and how eager uhs authorities are they calculated result of 36000 students


----------



## h.a.

Aysha said:


> Ive seen the page and Ive also seen this lady who has presented this news there. The page isn't official and the admin himself is the funniest person alive, scares people by "heyy what if the first merit list closes at 84 what are you freaking candidates gona do?"
> How can the merit POSSIBLY be calculated even before candidates have applied.
> Why do you guys sit and waste time at useless, unofficial fb uhs pages? Enjoy holidays.


actualy the admin of that page is itself freak highly incompitent person:roll:


----------



## Aysha

h.a. said:


> actualy the admin of that page is itself freak highly incompitent person:roll:


IN LOVE with the comment


----------



## abby

I need ur help guys.......em damn worried i got 81.34% aggregate in uhs entry test....... i also took the test for kashmir medical colleges as i am a refugee of 1946.....there i got aggregate of 83.7 what do u think are my chances there????


----------



## Grimes

Guys, I would be very obliged if someone could shed some light on the status of Ameer ud Din Medical College. Does it have a hostel facility? How's the campus? Any info would be appreciated


----------



## jamal

Grimes said:


> Guys, I would be very obliged if someone could shed some light on the status of Ameer ud Din Medical College. Does it have a hostel facility? How's the campus? Any info would be appreciated


Read this

Medical education: Ameeruddin College to start classes in PGMI building – The Express Tribune


----------



## Grimes

Thank you! That was very reassuring but it seems there's still no word on whether hostel facilities are available for the college or not :/

I would have checked out the college myself but I am in Saudi Arabia right now so it is really not feasible :/


----------



## jamal

Grimes further more I have heard a news on C42 channel that construction of building for Ameer ud din medical college in PGMI is not complete yet.For that you can contact the College when prospectus are available.


----------



## jamal




----------



## red rose

*Merit Closure*

I also thought that uhs page rumour was true , since they were damn sure about that. Merit will be high definitely, but not that much as it seems to jump from 82 to 84...... it has never happen and IN SHA ALLAH will not happen this time too.


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

stop spreding rumours okkk..:stop:.U people don't have the right to scare otherzz..:shifty:.go to UHS page on Facebook and discuss these useless things there...okkkk..


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

ahsan92 said:


> Merit will close at 84.1976 this year...


This info may be right...as the girl told DR.JUNAID has given this info...dr.junaid is included in academic council of UHS..he is controller of examinations...u ppl may check the UHS site....


----------



## red rose

:nailbiting::?


AMMARAH AZAM said:


> This info may be right...as the girl told DR.JUNAID has given this info...dr.junaid is included in academic council of UHS..he is controller of examinations...u ppl may check the UHS site....


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

red rose said:


> :nailbiting::?


i waana cry...........................gudbye


----------



## Nouman...

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> i waana cry...........................gudbye


Don't believe in such rumors. Believe in Allah :thumbsup: and ask Him for help. He will help you InshAllah.


----------



## rabi

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> This info may be right...as the girl told DR.JUNAID has given this info...dr.junaid is included in academic council of UHS..he is controller of examinations...u ppl may check the UHS site....


what ever post he may be at he cant predict the merit so precisely...it should be a rumour...it has to :/


----------



## jamal

Yup it is the rumor like the way some people said that MCAT weight-age would be 70% and then the reality was 50% actually.These rumors come every year so do not be worry about them :thumbsup:


----------



## Amphetamine

^Guys,be reasonable and if I remember correctly some students gave hope certificates because their results weren't out
at that time. If they don't have the complete academic record they can not make the merit lists. This whole 'merit prediction 
stunt' fells through when you think about that.


----------



## Rehan

Every year as the admissions cycle starts moving closer and closer to the end result, we see more and more rumors spreading about who will and won't get admission into a medical college.

My advice to all of you is to not let these rumors change your attitude or stress you out. There is nothing you can do at this point except wait, so try to make the most of this time. Relax, spend time with your families, pursue a hobby but don't increase the pressure that you already have on yourself by listening to rumors! 

You are all very smart and capable students and you will all do great! :woot:


----------



## h.a.

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> This info may be right...as the girl told DR.JUNAID has given this info...dr.junaid is included in academic council of UHS..he is controller of examinations...u ppl may check the UHS site....





red rose said:


> :nailbiting::?





AMMARAH AZAM said:


> i waana cry...........................gudbye





ahsan92 said:


> I just read it on UHS Page on Facebook... A girl (already in a Punjab Medical College) wrote it down there and said that her uncle's friend has a high ranked job in UHS administration. The UHS recently borrowed an ECFMG software. (I myself don't know about it). This software allows UHS to calculate our Matric and F.Sc marks from any board within Punjab through the internet (besides they already have our roll. no. etc. of SSC and HSSC). So, according to her, the UHS has already finalized the PROVISIONAL MERIT LIST that ends with the Sr. No. of 2982 with an aggregate of 84.1976. The name of the man is Dr. Junaid and he is the controller and in-charge of MCAT. Well it was expected that merit will rise abnormally this year and this is just what happend according to her. Besides she says, "If you don't want to believe then don't believe, you'll see on 26th November".


:cool!: dear medstudentz ECFMG is not a software it is "EDUCATIONAL COMMISSION FOR FOR FOREIGN MEDICAL GRADUATES":woot: AND medstudentz behave like medstudentz not like madstudentz ...... thank you


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*...........*



h.a. said:


> :cool!: dear medstudentz ECFMG is not a software it is "EDUCATIONAL COMMISSION FOR FOR FOREIGN MEDICAL GRADUATES":woot: AND medstudentz behave like medstudentz not like madstudentz ...... thank you


wow.....gr8 comment we are really turning out to MAD studentzz


----------



## h.a.

ammarah keep control on nerves this is rumor season so save yourself from depression flu :roll:


----------



## faree

hello guys 
can anyone tell me that uhs will deduct the marks of repeator?


----------



## Nouman...

faree said:


> hello guys
> can anyone tell me that uhs will deduct the marks of repeator?


No, not at all. There is no mark deduction on subsequent attempts.:thumbsup:


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

h.a. said:


> ammarah keep control on nerves this is rumor season so save yourself from depression flu :roll:


lol:laugh:...today i am suffering from flu but it is not depression flu and thanx buddy...For ur piece of advice...:singing:


----------



## h.a.

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> lol:laugh:...today i am suffering from flu but it is not depression flu and thanx buddy...For ur piece of advice...:singing:


hope so you get well soonlayful:


----------



## h.a.

guys there is some ANNEXURE on uhs web?????????? what to do with that??? are we supposed to take its print and fill it???:?


----------



## Nouman...

h.a. said:


> guys there is some ANNEXURE on uhs web?????????? what to do with that??? are we supposed to take its print and fill it???:?


I can't open that file :/ Can you?


----------



## Amphetamine

^ The file is in .doc format.That's why not working on most pc's.
I converted it into .docx,will work now.
Zamzar - Free online file conversion


----------



## h.a.

Nouman... said:


> I can't open that file :/ Can you?


yeah i can it is in wordpad format if you want then i can convert this file into pdf


----------



## Amphetamine

Well I posted a link for docx version of the file, Mods have to read and clear the link.


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*..............*

According to a health department summary based on the recommendations of Admission Board for Medical and Dental Institutions of the Punjab, that has been approved by Punjab chief minister, tuition fee has been increased from Rs11,500 to Rs15,000 per year.
The government has also increased hostels? utility charges by 10 per cent. The Board comprises principals and vice-chancellors of the public sector medical ins.Every year over 30,000 students appear for the entrance test to compete for 3,205 MBBS and 216 BDS seats in 18 public sector medical and dental colleges of Punjab....The changes were introduced in the ?admission policy for the session 2012-13? announced by the Punjab government for the public sector medical colleges some days back.


----------



## coga

*Medical Certificate for Admission in UHS*

plzz tell me from where to get the specimen of medical certificate for applying in uhs...is that provided in prospectus of uhs or to be prepared as a general by ourself????


----------



## Nouman...

coga said:


> plzz tell me from where to get the specimen of medical certificate for applying in uhs...is that provided in prospectus of uhs or to be prepared as a general by ourself????


Ask any registered Doctor for it. He will make it for you.


----------



## memmory

did anybdy gt hold ov thr rxlt crd yet ??


----------



## coga

*Medical Certificate for Admission in UHS*



Nouman... said:


> Ask any registered Doctor for it. He will make it for you.


He will make it on his pad or filling a medical fitness form?


----------



## Nouman...

No its simply an application. He would write it himself.


----------



## h.a.

coga said:


> He will make it on his pad or filling a medical fitness form? doc make this on its pad with its registeration stamp


----------



## h.a.

memmory said:


> did anybdy gt hold ov thr rxlt crd yet ??


yeah just go to uhs web and take print of your result card


----------



## h.a.

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> According to a health department summary based on the recommendations of Admission Board for Medical and Dental Institutions of the Punjab, that has been approved by Punjab chief minister, tuition fee has been increased from Rs11,500 to Rs15,000 per year.
> The government has also increased hostels? utility charges by 10 per cent. The Board comprises principals and vice-chancellors of the public sector medical ins.Every year over 30,000 students appear for the entrance test to compete for 3,205 MBBS and 216 BDS seats in 18 public sector medical and dental colleges of Punjab....The changes were introduced in the ?admission policy for the session 2012-13? announced by the Punjab government for the public sector medical colleges some days back.


ammarah could you tell about hostel and its facilities plz ?????


----------



## memmory

h.a. said:


> yeah just go to uhs web and take print of your result card



so we will not receive the result card this year because as far as i remember we received it last year . I am a repeater !


----------



## h.a.

i am also repeater  this year they are not posting result due to delay of pakistan post


----------



## rabi

h.a. said:


> guys there is some ANNEXURE on uhs web?????????? what to do with that??? are we supposed to take its print and fill it???:?


we have to get it printed on a 20 rupee stamp paper and get it attested. we will have to submit it along with our application form.


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

h.a. said:


> ammarah could you tell about hostel and its facilities plz ?????


hostels are further divided into halls..Each hALL has a utility store to meet the day to day needs of the students.All the hostels have adequate mess facilities.A common room is present in each hostel where students can watch TV and can carry out various gatherings. There are well maintained lawns in which sports activity is carried out.


----------



## ahmed93

my aggregate is 81.6640. can anyone tell me please what will be the last merit this year. I don't care if it's MBBS or BDS??


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

ahmed93 said:


> my aggregate is 81.6640. can anyone tell me please what will be the last merit this year. I don't care if it's MBBS or BDS??


Well it is unpredictable at this stage:banghead:....Keep faith in ALLAH.:finger:..he will bless you inshallah.:troll:..


----------



## Haider Raja

Amphetamine said:


> Tayabba:woot: I was in the same predicament as you are, had to decide between K.E,AMC or RMC. I'm probably going for AMC cuz I don't want to go to Lahore and AMC has far better reputation than RMC. The only downside-the uniform,which i'll get over.


AMC better than RMC..
you must be kidding :woot:


----------



## Haider Raja

Amphetamine said:


> Ditto. But I have to decide in 2-3 days. *sigh*


RMC is far better than AMC,
whats your merit no.in nust?
selected yet or not?





[HR][/HR]*Moderator's Edit:* Please stop posting the same post over and over again. Your extra posts have been deleted. Please review our Forum Rules before posting again. Failure to abide by the rules may result in your account being restricted from posting or banned permanently. Thank you.
[HR][/HR]


----------



## ms1995

Haider Raja said:


> RMC is far better than AMC,
> whats your merit no.in nust?
> selected yet or not?


Amc is by far better than rmc. Amc has 4 or 5 times the fees of RMC and yet AMC receives 20,000 - 30,000 applications for the 50 civilian seats . All punjab medical colleges of which RMC is a PART gets 20000 - 30000 a year.

NUST, the university that confers the degree upon AMC graduates is world renowned and is in the top 500 universities of the world.


----------



## memmory

sorry to interrupt but no doubt amc is a very renowned college but yet its not upto the level of rmc , for medical study one should prefer Punjab medical colleges because they are made for it. Nust is basically for engineering.


----------



## Haider Raja

ms1995 said:


> Amc is by far better than rmc. Amc has 4 or 5 times the fees of RMC and yet AMC receives 20,000 - 30,000 applications for the 50 civilian seats . All punjab medical colleges of which RMC is a PART gets 20000 - 30000 a year.
> 
> NUST, the university that confers the degree upon AMC graduates is world renowned and is in the top 500 universities of the world.


whats your merit no. ?
have you been selected yet?


----------



## coga

*Better College RMC or PMC*

Last year the merit of RMC and PMC was almost equal . In your openion which college is better RMC or PMC?


----------



## Nouman...

coga said:


> Last year the merit of RMC and PMC was almost equal . In your openion which college is better RMC or PMC?


PMC :cool!:


----------



## Aysha

coga said:


> Last year the merit of RMC and PMC was almost equal . In your openion which college is better RMC or PMC?


PMC. Hopefully it'll leave RMC behind this year.


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*'EID MUBARIK TO ALL OF YOU!!HAVE A BLESSFUL DAY...:red:*


----------



## red rose

eid mubarak​


----------



## Nouman...

Happy Eid ul Adha to everyone out there


----------



## Medic11

Eid Mubarik to all! I just have a query. My serial number is 660 and I'm wondering if I'll be able to get into AIMC?? Also what's the expected merit for AIMC this year? Anybody has any ideas?


----------



## SAMREEN

Serial number is for your position in the MCAT exam. You got the 660th highest mark out of around 37'000 students who sat the MCAT. Not your position using the UHS formula. So your answer is can't tell unless you give your UHS aggregate using the UHS formula given on their website.


----------



## Medic11

My aggregate is 87.7.. I don't know if it's enough for AIMC :?


----------



## jamal

A happy Eid Mubarik to all the Friends here.


----------



## rabi

how can we get a medical certificate? what should be mentioned on it?


----------



## Nouman...

Medic11 said:


> My aggregate is 87.7.. I don't know if it's enough for AIMC :?


Most probably yes!


----------



## h.a.

rabi said:


> how can we get a medical certificate? what should be mentioned on it?


 just go to doctor and ask him for this.... on the certificate it is written Mr or miss xyz is perfectly fine physically and mentally and then doctor registration number and signature and all these things on doctorx notepad


----------



## Aysha

Where does this "FIRST CLASS MAGISTRATE" sit, who has to attest the Stamp Paper? :?


----------



## rabi

Aysha said:


> Where does this "FIRST CLASS MAGISTRATE" sit, who has to attest the Stamp Paper? :?


on his chair  *some where in the court,u can ask any one around the court to know where exactly he is*


----------



## h.a.

yes you are right thank GOD you tell us otherwise i am going to find him in library :thumbsupjust kidding)


----------



## mantshaa

when will i get result of hifz e quran test? anyone plz tell me


----------



## Dea khan

My aggregate is 84.6256%. Please suggest me a priority list of medical colleges including PMC,QAMC,AMC(lahore),SMC,RMC,GMC,SwMC,SZMC,DGMC,KMSMC,NSMC.My hometown is Multan but I am from ARMY background.I had to rely on hostel facilities so kindly suggest me priority list accodingly.Also if I had to choose between RMC and NISHTAR then which one is better.? THANKS


----------



## Grimes

^Nishtar all the way.


----------



## rabi

h.a. said:


> yes you are right thank GOD you tell us otherwise i am going to find him in library :thumbsupjust kidding)


i guess you were searching him in the library


----------



## h.a.

Dea khan said:


> My aggregate is 84.6256%. Please suggest me a priority list of medical colleges including PMC,QAMC,AMC(lahore),SMC,RMC,GMC,SwMC,SZMC,DGMC,KMSMC,NSMC.My hometown is Multan but I am from ARMY background.I had to rely on hostel facilities so kindly suggest me priority list accodingly.Also if I had to choose between RMC and NISHTAR then which one is better.? THANKS


 if you are from multan then nishtar is best and you can easily get admition in IT. b/w nishtar and rwp off course nishtar is good one it has very good faculty:thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -



rabi said:


> i guess you were searching him in the library


 i didn't get admission in medical yet so my senses are alright:roll:


----------



## Irfan

My agrg8 is 82.01 %.do i have any chance of mbbs/bds?


----------



## h.a.

IN SHAH ALLAH you have if not in first list then in second one


----------



## Arshman1995

Hello!  Can anybody who's already got the admission form tell me what documents are we required to submit? I live in Faisalabad and need to take everything with me.


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

I am thinking to apply against open merit as well as reciprocal seats..(as there are nine reciprocal seats for the students of PUNJAB.)..because i am scared of HIGH merit predictions...


----------



## Irfan

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> I am thinking to apply against open merit as well as reciprocal seats..(as there are nine reciprocal seats for the students of PUNJAB.)..because i am scared of HIGH merit predictions...


Ammarah . .watz ur agrg8?


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

Irfan said:


> Ammarah . .watz ur agrg8?


83.OO86%:!:


----------



## h.a.

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> I am thinking to apply against open merit as well as reciprocal seats..(as there are nine reciprocal seats for the students of PUNJAB.)..because i am scared of HIGH merit predictions...


first relax, second do that for safe side, third IN SHAH ALLAH you are in medical college


----------



## Dea khan

In doing so i guess you will loose your open merit seat amarrah,so before making this decision,be sure to contact uhs!


----------



## h.a.

dea reciprocal seats are considered after uhs open merit seats, by choosing them will not affect ones open merit seat, furthermore it is written in pg 46 of prospectus


----------



## jamal

Arshman1995 said:


> Hello!  Can anybody who's already got the admission form tell me what documents are we required to submit? I live in Faisalabad and need to take everything with me.



For SUBMISSION of Form FOLLOWING DOCUMENTS are needed to be attached with the form.

(a) Three (03) attested copies of Secondary School 
(Matriculation) Certificate. Detailed Marks Certificate 
issued by the Board is also acceptable. Candidates 
having foreign qualifications must provide the attested 
copies of Equivalence Certificate issued by IBCC. 
(b) Three (03) attested copies of Birth Certificate issued by 
Union Council, if date of birth is not mentioned on 
Secondary School (Matriculation) Certificate. 
(c) Three (03) attested copies of Higher Secondary School 
(FSc Pre-Medical) Certificate issued by the Board. Hope 
Certificate shall not be acceptable at this stage.
Candidates having foreign qualifications must provide the 
attested copies of Equivalence Certificate issued by 
IBCC. 
(d) Three (03) attested copies of Domicile Certificate of the 
candidate. No other certificate or document (e.g. Birth 
Certificate, B-Form, CNIC, etc.) is acceptable in lieu of 
Domicile Certificate of the candidate. Any candidate 
found to have domicile of more than one place shall be 
disqualified. 
(e) Three (03) attested copies of Character Certificate from 
the institution last attended. 
(f) Three (03) attested copies of CNIC of Father / Guardian. 
(g) Four (04) recent passport size photographs. One to be 
pasted on the Admission Form and to be attested on the 
front, and other three, attested on the back, to be 
attached with the form. 
(h) Original Fitness Certificate issued by a registered medical 
practitioner / Government Medical Officer.
(i) Original Affidavit on Rs.20/- stamp paper as per 
specimen given at Annexure-I of the Prospectus.


----------



## onom

jamal said:


> For SUBMISSION of Form FOLLOWING DOCUMENTS are needed to be attached with the form.
> 
> (a) Three (03) attested copies of Secondary School
> (Matriculation) Certificate. Detailed Marks Certificate
> issued by the Board is also acceptable. Candidates
> having foreign qualifications must provide the attested
> copies of Equivalence Certificate issued by IBCC.
> (b) Three (03) attested copies of Birth Certificate issued by
> Union Council, if date of birth is not mentioned on
> Secondary School (Matriculation) Certificate.
> (c) Three (03) attested copies of Higher Secondary School
> (FSc Pre-Medical) Certificate issued by the Board. Hope
> Certificate shall not be acceptable at this stage.
> Candidates having foreign qualifications must provide the
> attested copies of Equivalence Certificate issued by
> IBCC.
> (d) Three (03) attested copies of Domicile Certificate of the
> candidate. No other certificate or document (e.g. Birth
> Certificate, B-Form, CNIC, etc.) is acceptable in lieu of
> Domicile Certificate of the candidate. Any candidate
> found to have domicile of more than one place shall be
> disqualified.
> (e) Three (03) attested copies of Character Certificate from
> the institution last attended.
> (f) Three (03) attested copies of CNIC of Father / Guardian.
> (g) Four (04) recent passport size photographs. One to be
> pasted on the Admission Form and to be attested on the
> front, and other three, attested on the back, to be
> attached with the form.
> (h) Original Fitness Certificate issued by a registered medical
> practitioner / Government Medical Officer.
> (i) Original Affidavit on Rs.20/- stamp paper as per
> specimen given at Annexure-I of the Prospectus.



NOTE
THE ADMISSION FORM IT SELF REQUIRES ATTESTATION BY A GAZETTED GOVERNMENT OFFICER
i got mine attested by an aunty who was there for her daughter`s admission 

you may not be lucky enough to meet such a fellow so try to arrange for a person who could attest your form at the spot and you dont have to face the problem of going there again




remember that if your fitness certificate does not show the registration number of the doctor it wont be accepted


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

h.a. said:


> first relax, second do that for safe side, third IN SHAH ALLAH you are in medical college


yeah h.a inshallah and my dad is not in agreement with me,,,he doesn't want me to apply against reciprocal seats......so confused


----------



## h.a.

just like my father....but i convinced him, don't confuse yourself in shah Allah everything will be OK at end


----------



## honey321

Asad Dogar said:


> I got 1046  Alhumdulilah


 Asad can u tell me whch academy u choosed fr mcat n got excellnt marks 1046 ???


----------



## riaa

application form has to be attested??plz tell

:roll:


----------



## SdrA

riaa said:


> application form has to be attested??plz tell
> 
> :roll:



Yeah it had to be attested by a gazetted government officer


----------



## Nouman...

onom said:


> NOTE
> THE ADMISSION FORM IT SELF REQUIRES ATTESTATION BY A GAZETTED GOVERNMENT OFFICER
> i got mine attested by an aunty who was there for her daughter`s admission
> 
> you may not be lucky enough to meet such a fellow so try to arrange for a person who could attest your form at the spot and you dont have to face the problem of going there again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remember that if your fitness certificate does not show the registration number of the doctor it wont be accepted


whats that registration number? :: I just got my certificate from a doctor on his pad.

- - - Updated - - -



AMMARAH AZAM said:


> I am thinking to apply against open merit as well as reciprocal seats..(as there are nine reciprocal seats for the students of PUNJAB.)..because i am scared of HIGH merit predictions...


Go for them as a safe side. as you live in islamabad, you wont have any problem with peshawar. All the best!:thumbsup:


----------



## jamal

h.a. said:


> just like my father....but i convinced him, don't confuse yourself in shah Allah everything will be OK at end


 Hey guys how can punjab students apply for reciprocal seats as these are reserved for other provinces as mentioned in the prospectus?:?


----------



## h.a.

on the application form they have option of reciprocal seats fill them and attach another 20 rupee stamp paper

- - - Updated - - -



Nouman... said:


> whats that registration number? :: I just got my certificate from a doctor on his pad.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Go for them as a safe side. as you live in islamabad, you wont have any problem with peshawar. All the best!:thumbsup:


registration number is like my doctor on his pad paste his stamp and above it write pmdc:30218-P


----------



## jamal

Then would a canidate avail double chance and if came on open and reciprocal both in different collages then would it be canidate's choice to accept admission in whichever college?


----------



## h.a.

the thing is when someone applies on both open merit and reciprocal , first it is checked that one comes to open merit or not in three lists , then in march on the basis of merit students who don't get admission and next to merit are offered those reciprocal seats


----------



## Asad Dogar

honey321 said:


> Asad can u tell me whch academy u choosed fr mcat n got excellnt marks 1046 ???


I had joined Kips(Sahiwal) for it.but to be frank it doesn't matter which academy you join because they are quite useless.All that really matters is self study.Just prepare everything according to the syllabus from the FSC books and the vocab. from kips english book for mcat.Just stick to the syllabus and everything will be fine.


----------



## Zaini33

Asalamu alikum!
Guys, do the pictures have to be with blue background? 
I got mine with white.

Oh, such little, petty issues really give me a hard time with my patience running low! :/

People said "bus boothie nazar ani chahiye" 

so as long as the face is visible, i don't think there should be a problem? what ya say?

Jazakumullahu khairan so much! =]

- - - Updated - - -

hmmm and just where on earth was it mentioned that even for _getting _application form and prospectus from uhs, we gotta provide ssc + hsc certificates and entrance test result card along with a copy of domicile?
It's not on the site! I mean it shouldn't be...
I just can't expect myself to be that blind


----------



## naqvi

i've got 83.6491 aggregate. am i safe for m.b.b.s in lahore? what are my cahnces for ameer din? am i safe for b.d.s in lahore? should i go for physiotherapy?? college of physiotherapy mayo hospital is better or allama iqbal college of physiotherapy?? please help....


----------



## Iqra19

Please guide me... Should i give a higher preference to Gujranwala medical college or Ameer ud din Medical College ?


----------



## jamal

Zaini33 said:


> Asalamu alikum!
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> hmmm and just where on earth was it mentioned that even for _getting _application form and prospectus from uhs, we gotta provide ssc + hsc certificates and entrance test result card along with a copy of domicile?
> It's not on the site! I mean it shouldn't be...
> I just can't expect myself to be that blind


Waliakum asalam It happens sometime .

*HOW TO APPLY*



The Admission Kits containing Prospectus and Admission Form, will be available, free of cost, at *University of Health Sciences, Khayaban-e-Jamia Punjab, Lahore, Rawalpindi Medical College Rawalpindi and Nishtar Medical College Multan, from 31st October to 10th November, 2012 (excluding Sunday and Iqbal Day), from 09:00 am to 03:00 pm*. The candidates will have to provide the attested copies of their Matriculation, FSc (or Equivalent) and Entrance Test Result Cards and domicile certificate to be able to get the Admission Kit.
Candidates must submit the duly filled Admission Forms alongwith all required documents as provided in the Prospectus, IN PERSON at the centre from where they received their kit, *from 31st October to 10th November, 2012 (excluding Sunday and Iqbal Day), from 09:00 am to 03:00 pm*. Admission forms received by post shall not be entertained
Candidates will give their preference for medical and dental colleges in one single admission form which *once given shall be final and cannot be changed subsequently*. An applicant shall not be considered for a college he/she has not named in his/her order of preference. One candidate can only submit one form. There is no need to submit separate forms for MBBS and BDS
Forms once submitted shall not be returned. Incomplete or unsigned admission forms will be rejected
*ADMISSION SCHEDULE*


- - - Updated - - -



Iqra19 said:


> Please guide me... Should i give a higher preference to Gujranwala medical college or Ameer ud din Medical College ?


Home sweet home i.e Gujranwala. You would have an edge to study in your home rather than hostels


----------



## h.a.

Iqra19 said:


> Please guide me... Should i give a higher preference to Gujranwala medical college or Ameer ud din Medical College ?


go for gujranwala apart of being your home ,it has a good medical college and facility. i visited it has nice building in satellite town and good faculty i also give priority to it in my list. what is your aggregate?



- - - Updated - - -



naqvi said:


> i've got 83.6491 aggregate. am i safe for m.b.b.s in lahore? what are my cahnces for ameer din? am i safe for b.d.s in lahore? should i go for physiotherapy?? college of physiotherapy mayo hospital is better or allama iqbal college of physiotherapy?? please help....


 i am not getting your point first clear me what is your aim: being a doctor or stuck to lahore?????


----------



## Aysha

Is it necessary to give the FSc CERTIFICATE and not the marksheet? Thay have said it in the instructions form that they would accept matric detailed marksheet but this line isnt stated for FSc :?


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

I am not applying against reciprocal seats...coz my dad refused..........Now just prayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy:roll:


----------



## h.a.

Aysha said:


> Is it necessary to give the FSc CERTIFICATE and not the marksheet? Thay have said it in the instructions form that they would accept matric detailed marksheet but this line isnt stated for FSc :?


 no just mark sheet of fsc that we all have


----------



## Aysha

h.a. said:


> no just mark sheet of fsc that we all have


I hope they accept the marksheet too. Cos Im just coming from a friend's house who is in RMC 2nd year. She said you need a provisional CERTIFICATE cos the certificate itself is issued after 1 year of FSc. It can be made from the boards office.
Plus federal board students need a migration certificate too to get admission in a Punjab university(UHS).
If anybody has already submitted their form and their FSc MARKSHEET has been accepted, please do tell.


----------



## h.a.

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> I am not applying against reciprocal seats...coz my dad refused..........Now just prayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy:roll:


relax ammarah dont underestimate yourself IN SHAH ALLAH you will be able to overcome your nervousness and there are 23 days in merit list so keep control on your nerves

-


----------



## Zaini33

jamal said:


> Waliakum asalam It happens sometime .
> 
> *HOW TO APPLY*
> 
> 
> 
> The Admission Kits containing Prospectus and Admission Form, will be available, free of cost, at *University of Health Sciences, Khayaban-e-Jamia Punjab, Lahore, Rawalpindi Medical College Rawalpindi and Nishtar Medical College Multan, from 31st October to 10th November, 2012 (excluding Sunday and Iqbal Day), from 09:00 am to 03:00 pm*. The candidates will have to provide the attested copies of their Matriculation, FSc (or Equivalent) and Entrance Test Result Cards and domicile certificate to be able to get the Admission Kit.
> Candidates must submit the duly filled Admission Forms alongwith all required documents as provided in the Prospectus, IN PERSON at the centre from where they received their kit, *from 31st October to 10th November, 2012 (excluding Sunday and Iqbal Day), from 09:00 am to 03:00 pm*. Admission forms received by post shall not be entertained
> Candidates will give their preference for medical and dental colleges in one single admission form which *once given shall be final and cannot be changed subsequently*. An applicant shall not be considered for a college he/she has not named in his/her order of preference. One candidate can only submit one form. There is no need to submit separate forms for MBBS and BDS
> Forms once submitted shall not be returned. Incomplete or unsigned admission forms will be rejected


Asalamu alikum!
Oh No! ...sho me blind then! :nailbiting:

The things I find unnecessary are always highlighted and the ones I'm liable to _miss _are mentioned somewhere in some dark, nasty corner of the site! :wth:
And I just made a long heated argument with my friend over this... :dead:


----------



## h.a.

Aysha said:


> I hope they accept the marksheet too. Cos Im just coming from a friend's house who is in RMC 2nd year. She said you need a provisional CERTIFICATE cos the certificate itself is issued after 1 year of FSc. It can be made from the boards office.
> Plus federal board students need a migration certificate too to get admission in a Punjab university(UHS).
> If anybody has already submitted their form and their FSc MARKSHEET has been accepted, please do tell.


last year i submit fsc mark sheet and they said nothing


----------



## rabi

i made a huge mistake in my preference list , while coping the name of colleges i copied sheikh zayed in the same order as it was  it has lower merit than some colleges i wrote next to it... i just wish i dont get into this college in first or any upgraded list ...OH GOD PLEASE HELP


----------



## Aisha

rabi said:


> i made a huge mistake in my preference list , while coping the name of colleges i copied sheikh zayed in the same order as it was  it has lower merit than some colleges i wrote next to it... i just wish i dont get into this college in first or any upgraded list ...OH GOD PLEASE HELP


What is ur aggregate??


----------



## rabi

its 83% and sheikh zayd is among the ones having lowest merit...


----------



## h.a.

rabi just call uhs and tell them situation and ask for another form


----------



## rabi

will they help? are you sure? cuz they say no candidate will b issued more than one form :?


----------



## h.a.

h.a. said:


> rabi just call uhs and tell them situation and ask for another form


just hope for the best got o uhs office then talk to representatives may be they have away out


----------



## rabi

i cant h.a.  my father gona kill for this, he would agree only if i lived in lahore now he just wont go again, instead he'll start scolding me for this till the merit lists ,i just didnt wanted to stay in gujranwala cuz of my father's attitude but i also didnt wanted to go to rahim yar khan...around 10 hrs drive from my city...i dont know was it my fate or mistake...i can just pray...and hope...


----------



## h.a.

calm down!! now you cant do any thing just pray. some fathers are strict but at the end they are your fathers go and apology for your mistake and make bond with him this will helps you at least you will be out of guilt talk to your mother she will definitely have a way. if .... if you got admition in RYK at the end you will also be a doctr and your father will be proud of your being doctor ...go and offer namaz and pray then go to your father and told him. at the extreme what he will do???? mentally prepare him otherwise at day of merit list ...........

- - - Updated - - -

rabi you are a girl or boy?????


----------



## rabi

am a girl ,actual name rabia, i told my mom about it...even she cant tell about this to my father, i can accept going to RYK but not telling him or else my life will turn out into hell... i know he could do nothing for me now, i cant face his anger...if he gets to know about this and i had go to RYK ...he will make me remember that it was all due to my mistake throughout my five years MBBS 

- - - Updated - - -

pray for me... i wish to get admitted in sialkot, gujrat or sargodha if not here then against reciprocal seats in muzafrabad...


----------



## h.a.

may Allah helps you and you get in medical college of your desirable city. if not desirable city then don't leave your seat and hope. best of luck for future


----------



## shahzaibdx

rabi said:


> am a girl ,actual name rabia, i told my mom about it...even she cant tell about this to my father, i can accept going to RYK but not telling him or else my life will turn out into hell... i know he could do nothing for me now, i cant face his anger...if he gets to know about this and i had go to RYK ...he will make me remember that it was all due to my mistake throughout my five years MBBS
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> pray for me... i wish to get admitted in sialkot, gujrat or sargodha if not here then against reciprocal seats in muzafrabad...


i am from ryk. sheikh zaid is a very good college than sialkot sarghoda and gujrat . think about your future not distance


----------



## Arshman1995

@Rabi I didn't follow ALL your posts. But if you've already submitted the form, you can't do anything about it. So don't tell him. It's obviously better that way.


----------



## h.a.

Arshman1995 said:


> @Rabi I didn't follow ALL your posts. But if you've already submitted the form, you can't do anything about it. So don't tell him. It's obviously better that way.


and if he read the form and find ryk first on list and if he thinks she did it knowingly then......


----------



## Aisha

h.a. said:


> and if he read the form and find ryk first on list and if he thinks she did it knowingly then......


How can he read the form h.a?? Once submitted won't be returned even for reviewing so? n What will she get after informing him? Will UHS let her review it? No na? Soo?? Its better for her to Hope For the Best and even If she's gone in SZMDC ryk even den It was'nt her fault.. right??


----------



## h.a.

Aisha said:


> How can he read the form h.a?? Once submitted won't be returned even for reviewing so? n What will she get after informing him? Will UHS let her review it? No na? Soo?? Its better for her to Hope For the Best and even If she's gone in SZMDC ryk even den It was'nt her fault.. right??


 i dont think so she submitted the form i am not sure !!!!!


----------



## rabi

shahzaibdx said:


> i am from ryk. sheikh zaid is a very good college than sialkot sarghoda and gujrat . think about your future not distance


i know that, but thinking of the difficulty my parents will have to face whenever i have to come back home at weekends...or i may not even b able to come back home at weekend...tht will be only possible if i have 4-5 consective holidays... i made this mistake only because i was thinking of colleges tht were good and well established ,though ryk is better than sargodha its at 10hrs drive from my city, i realized just after i wrote it and since then i am thinking i should have compromised...sighhh


----------



## h.a.

dont worry this hardship is only for 5 years then you will be proud of your hardships


----------



## rabi

i submitted the form h.a. , i filled it at the spot and submitted it in about an hour after issuance.


----------



## h.a.

oops then its not possible


----------



## rabi

guys please pray for me, it will be ok if i get admitted in ryk in first list i will easily and happily manage then ,but if i got admitted in some other college and later receive a letter that i am upgraded to ryk....that will be a nightmare

- - - Updated - - -



h.a. said:


> oops then its not possible


thats why its useless to inform anyone now


----------



## h.a.

look be happy that end of the day you will achieve your aim it doesn't matter in which city you study,thats right one feels nostalgic but be happy your nostalgia will be very productive and there are some 22 days left in lists so enjoy we will not get this time again:thumbsup:


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

rabi said:


> am a girl ,actual name rabia, i told my mom about it...even she cant tell about this to my father, i can accept going to RYK but not telling him or else my life will turn out into hell... i know he could do nothing for me now, i cant face his anger...if he gets to know about this and i had go to RYK ...he will make me remember that it was all due to my mistake throughout my five years MBBS
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> pray for me... i wish to get admitted in sialkot, gujrat or sargodha if not here then against reciprocal seats in muzafrabad...


i also preferred the same colleges in my priority list....i wanna get admission in sargodha medical college b'coz its my hometown

- - - Updated - - -



rabi said:


> guys please pray for me, it will be ok if i get admitted in ryk in first list i will easily and happily manage then ,but if i got admitted in some other college and later receive a letter that i am upgraded to ryk....that will be a nightmare
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thats why its useless to inform anyone now


dont wory rabi...just focus your aim...i know there will be hardships but we surely have to lose smthng if we want to succeed...so don't be sad...just pray to ALLAH...:thumbsup:


----------



## Arshman1995

I think she's probably worried more about her father's anger than the hardships she has to face. Don't tell him. Please, seriously there isn't any point to that.


----------



## SdrA

Arshman1995 said:


> I think she's probably worried more about her father's anger than the hardships she has to face. Don't tell him. Please, seriously there isn't any point to that.


Agreed, there's no point telling him now what's done is done, telling him is not gonna reverse it. Relax now and just hope for the best


----------



## Iqra19

h.a. said:


> go for gujranwala apart of being your home ,it has a good medical college and facility. i visited it has nice building in satellite town and good faculty i also give priority to it in my list. what is your aggregate?




- - - Updated - - -

Hey But AMC has Lahore General Hospital as the affiliated hospital so it must be more good than GMC???

- - - Updated - - -

Does AMC have good building n Hostel facility?


----------



## rabi

SdrA said:


> Agreed, there's no point telling him now what's done is done, telling him is not gonna reverse it. Relax now and just hope for the best


exactly but there is some one i can tell who can help...only ALLAH can help me now and i believe INSHAALLAH i will not have to face any trouble...i trust ALLAH


----------



## jamal

rabi said:


> exactly but there is some one i can tell who can help...only ALLAH can help me now and i believe INSHAALLAH i will not have to face any trouble...i trust ALLAH


 When you said that you trust Allah then no worries dear, Inshallah might there be some wisdom of Allah in this what you done in preference list.May you get the best.


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*...........*



jamal said:


> When you said that you trust Allah then no worries dear, Inshallah might there be some wisdom of Allah in this what you done in preference list.May you get the best.



your 1st 3 prefferd colleges????as we have the same aggregate....nd u applied against reciprocal seats or not:woot:???


----------



## Fatima Hassan

aoa. can anyone tell me what is to be written by the doctor on the original fitness certificate? or if anyone has already made it so can he/she tell what is written on it? id appreciate the help


----------



## SdrA

Fatima Hassan said:


> aoa. can anyone tell me what is to be written by the doctor on the original fitness certificate? or if anyone has already made it so can he/she tell what is written on it? id appreciate the help


I just got mine made it says that I am physically and mentally fit for studies and it needs to have the doctor's stamps with the registration number on it.


----------



## Hooria Qureshi

agreed.......

- - - Updated - - -



jamal said:


> When you said that you trust Allah then no worries dear, Inshallah might there be some wisdom of Allah in this what you done in preference list.May you get the best.


agreed............


----------



## h.a.

Iqra19 said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hey But AMC has Lahore General Hospital as the affiliated hospital so it must be more good than GMC???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Does AMC have good building n Hostel facility?


nobody can tell you anything about it. i listened news about there building dispute and no building at all for college what one can guess for hostel and all other hostels of lahore medical colleges are heavily packed


----------



## rabi

yeah exactly! ameerudin has no building at all....it will start its classes in Postgraduate Medical Institute and its building will be completed when its first batch will be in the final year.


----------



## jareer

*CMH Lahore*

what was the last merit for cmh last year for mbbs and bds?


----------



## red rose

anybody who got the kit please tell me, we have to show our documents(please tell which documents are required to get key) or we have to give it to them????????

- - - Updated - - -

I am going to lahore tomorrow but now i have come to know one copy of my f.sc. mark sheet is missing of the total of 4 sets. 3 are required for admission form and one for the kit??? I have no one right now to get me out a copy and attest it....:banghead:


----------



## Usman Ejaz

> The candidates will have to provide the attested copies of their Matriculation, FSc (or Equivalent) and Entrance Test Result Cards and domicile certificate to be able to get the Admission Kit.


Source:..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..


----------



## jamal

red rose said:


> anybody who got the kit please tell me, we have to show our documents(please tell which documents are required to get key) or we have to give it to them????????
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I am going to lahore tomorrow but now i have come to know one copy of my f.sc. mark sheet is missing of the total of 4 sets. 3 are required for admission form and one for the kit??? I have no one right now to get me out a copy and attest it....:banghead:


 Get them through TCS .or else you can also download the result from internet because for getting the prospectus would be no problem. these attested documents are required
Domicile
Fsc result card
Matric result card
MCAT result card

- - - Updated - - -



h.a. said:


> nobody can tell you anything about it. i listened news about there building dispute and no building at all for college what one can guess for hostel and all other hostels of lahore medical colleges are heavily packed


annel 
Yeah I also heard same news about Ameer ud din MedicAL COLLEGE on C42 news channel


----------



## MtheThird

Guys, FJ is affiliated with PU and not with UHS, right? What is the significance of that? I mean, is it a good thing or a bad thing or a disadvantage for students studying there. I heard that the exams they get are easier and for students, that might seem like a good thing but when you enter professional life, wouldn't that put you at some disadvantage?


----------



## Iqra19

jareer said:


> what was the last merit for cmh last year for mbbs and bds?


Last year merit of MBBS for CMH was something around 76....

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## jamal




----------



## Iqra19

People, where to place AMC and GMC in the preference list???  Is there anybody having any idea about GMC??? Its faculty and the studies over there???


----------



## Grimes

Dude, you live in Gujranwala. There's no question about choosing Gujranwala over AMC. You might as well check out the college yourself as it's in your city.


----------



## rabi

GMC result was 100% this year-no supplies.


----------



## Fatima Hassan

i read in online newspapers that since start fj was afflaited with PU and only for few years it came under uhs and they were lots of protests to revert it back under PU . and PU is an old and respected unviersity of pak so getting a degree from there wont be a disadvantage.  .


----------



## MtheThird

Yep! I've recently heard the same


----------



## naqvi

both... being in lahore i want to be a doctor


----------



## ahsan92

RMC ka kuch pta hai? :-?


----------



## Abiha Butt

Mcat is all abt nerves.


----------

